# Heavy Duty Donuts Journal



## Duncans Donuts (Aug 13, 2004)

To keep in touch with my brother (Camarosuper6) who is moving up north, and because I know of very few HIT trainees round' here, I will post my progress doing my traditional Mike Mentzer Heavy Duty routine.

I am a type one diabetic who has been doing HIT for roughly a year.  I use nutritional timing with my insulin shots (70 grams/dextrose, 50 grams protein) to further my recover time.  I do one set to failure.  I do a three day split.

*Workout one* 
Squats
Calf-raises
Weighted sit-ups
Any of several grip exercises

*Workout two* 
Bench Press
Close-grip press
Bent Rows
Deadlifts
Pull-ups

*Workout three* 
Military Press
Behind the back Shrugs
Concentrated Curls
Tricep Pulldowns (superset dips)
Dips

I am currently operating on a calorie deficit in an attempt to get my weight to (roughly) 215 pounds.  I currently weigh in at 219.8 pounds.  I'm not going to post my diet because I record that in small notebook and don't feel it necessary to transfer that to the internet.

Relevant measurements (in inches): 
Thigh: 26 3/4 
Calf: 16 3/4 
Chest: 49 
Arms: 18 
Forearms: 14
Neck: 16 1/2 
Waist: 33 3/4
Hips: 36 (slightly under)

By the end of the year goals:
Military Press (free weight) : 235 x 8
Deadlift: 600 x 4
Squat: 445 x 18
Bench: 305 x 8
Waist: 32 inches

Of course I welcome any suggestions or insight that might be deemed helpful.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Aug 13, 2004)

Today:

Squats: 400 x 18 (couldn't do 19)
Calf-raises: 525 x 14 (each rep hold contracted x 3 seconds)
Weighted sit-ups: 102.5 x 14 (superslow)
Static-hold grip exercise: 280 pounds x 28 seconds (front grip) x 22 seconds (reverse grip)

My blood sugar dropped quite low after the squats (50 mg/dl).  Before hand it was closer to 130 mg/dl.  I injected my insulin 10 minutes before the workout ended and consumed 70 grams dextrose and about 50 grams of protein.  Also had a banana and some oats.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Aug 13, 2004)

In curiosity, how much protein are you getting daily approx ?


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Aug 13, 2004)

Just about 1 gram per pound of body weight.  At least that is what I shoot for.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 15, 2004)

That doesnt seem like very much protein.. is there a reason why you dont eat more?

I look forward to following this


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Aug 15, 2004)

My low protein is basically because of work.  I'm on a big calorie deficit (I eat about 2900-3400 a day) and I just don't get enough of my calories from protein.  Maybe 300 a day.  I'm trying to bump it.  Premier, I'd love any insight or opinions you have on my workout   

Today:

First time I've ever done a dumbell press before.  Thought I'd give it a whirl considering the kind of good publicity it gets on these boards.  All sets to failure (typically last rep is forced)

Dumbell press: 97.5 x 9
Close-grip benchpress: 235 x 10 (almost 11)
Deadlift: 505 x 7 
Pull-ups x 9 (maximally contracted for 3 seconds on each rep, last rep hold into I fall).

I typically do a one rep deadlift and hold it for as long as I can.  I had problems finding the right straps today, though, and had to just do them traditonally (lower back problems flare up when I do big weight lots of reps).  The straps I used are old and crappy and almost ripped some skin off.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 15, 2004)

You are one strong lad....


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Aug 15, 2004)

Gracias, Jersey.

Me and my brother alike seem to have problems with our chest.  Our best lifts typically are shoulders and back (and for me legs) while I've had issues with the bench press.  Maybe I can overcome this with the dumbell press, maybe the additional contraction on the horizontal motion will advance my workout.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Aug 16, 2004)

Had a spotter today so I changed up my bicep work.  All exercises were free weight, no smith machine use.

Military press: 205 x 8
Behind the back shrug: 285 x 9
Tricep pulldown (rope): 130 x 8 (superset dips)
Dips: x 4
Olympic bar curl: 115 x 8

For my curl I did 3 second up, leaned over on max contraction so that I could feel the resistance with my biceps fully flexed, held that for 3 seconds, and did 3 second negatives.  On the final rep I had a spotter help me up (about 8 seconds up) held as long as I could (maybe another 8 seconds), and controlled the negatives at about 6 seconds. 

This is the first time I've done olympic bar curls in nearly 6 months, and it was a good experience.

EDIT: also weighed in at 220.4 today.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 16, 2004)

Killer negatives!!  Your biceps were probably ready to explode!!!


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Aug 16, 2004)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Killer negatives!!  Your biceps were probably ready to explode!!!



Oh man, it was something.  I'm a pretty stubborn trainee (I use HIT methodology and typically change my workout substance once every 3 or 4 months, if that) but as far as working my biceps to failure, I'll probably keep this up for a while.  The last set was excruciating, I was shrieking by the time I got the weight back to the floor.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 16, 2004)

Duncans Donuts said:
			
		

> Oh man, it was something.  I'm a pretty stubborn trainee (I use HIT methodology and typically change my workout substance once every 3 or 4 months, if that) but as far as working my biceps to failure, I'll probably keep this up for a while.  The last set was excruciating, I was shrieking by the time I got the weight back to the floor.



Especially with the olympic bar!!  (it makes a huge difference using a straight bar)


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Aug 19, 2004)

Having some lower back problems.  This had a pretty negative affect on my workout today.   

Dumbell press: 100 x 9 
Close-grip press: 240 x 7 (struggled big on last rep)
Rack deadlift: 505 (severe lower back pain on full deads and rack deads)
Pullups bodyweight + 20 pounds: 5 (3 second hold in contracted position, slow negatives)

My back was dying today.  I may cut out my heavy deads for a while.  Also, I did my pullups with my palm turned away.  I didn't think well and had my biceps in a weak hold, so I expect 7 or 8 reps with the 20 pounds next time.

Also have a new pic of myself and my buddy Chris.  Just if people were curious what I looked like without the goopy smiley face.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 19, 2004)

Nice close grip presses.
How did you hurt your back?  Did Dave make it to North Cali ok?

You make your friend look tiny LOL


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Aug 19, 2004)

Yeah, David did (make it okay).  Me and my dad drove up with him - about a 13 hour drive, and a 12 hour drive back.  Very different place than where we come from.  It was tough saying goodbye.

I deadlifted 545 last week without much trouble and when I tried to do it again I just felt a huge amount of tension in my lower back on the rep.  After that it hurt, so I let it go and just did some rack deads.

As for my friend, yeah, he's not very big.  Maybe 5'8 and 170 pounds.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Aug 20, 2004)

Well Im here  

Whats up Mike. Nice pic, guess someone has a webcam. Life up here is pretty damn boring. Money is tight, and living with someone else is tough, but Im going apt shoppin on Monday, so I guess Ill see how that goes.

My FTO program is going well. Cpl. McBride is my training officer, and although hes tough and strict, hes a good guy, and will teach me a lot. Reminds me a little of being in the Academy again cuz Im bottom of the totem pole until I get off my FTO program.

How are things at home. Anything out of the ordinary. Oh, BTW, Im flying back Sept 9th through the 13th.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Aug 20, 2004)

I can imagine living in that liberal nonsense is tough.  At least you get to boss everyone around.  Didn't you get temp work to help finance everything?  I'll be talking to the UPS human resources on Sunday (if they're there) or Monday.

Things at home are the same, but different.  I don't have to worry about using the plunger anymore     Have you seen any attractive girls yet?  

I look forward to you coming up.  

Todays workout - 
Squats: 405 x 19
Calf-raises: 530 x 15
Situps: 105 x 14
Forearm barbell grips: 285 x 23 seconds (front)
                              285 x 16 (reverse)

I haven't felt pain in my legs like this in a very long time.  I was so close to getting another rep on squats.  My sit-ups were enormously hard in the heat.  As far as the calf raises go, I collapsed after the last rep and almost started crying, and I'm progressing well on them.  I just hope my lower back stops hurting so I can get back into deads.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 20, 2004)

So do you just do 1 set of the weight(IE: 405 x 19)?

Plunger  lol


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Aug 20, 2004)

Always one set to failure.

Lets just say my brother clogged the toilet quite frequently.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 20, 2004)

Thats interesting...  How many wormup sets do you do?  What do you do on off days?  Whats the rep range that you want to fail in?


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Aug 20, 2004)

One warmup set, typically 245 x 8 on squats, 145 x 8 on bench, 105x 8 on military press.  I don't do warm-ups for anything but the compounds.

For legs I typically shoot for a high rep range because I almost killed myself doing heavy squats a few months ago.  16-20 for my squats, 12-16 for my calves, and 12-16 for my abdominals.  Everything else I'm in a 6-10 range.  When I hit 9 or 10 reps I up the weight, etcetera.

On off days I typically just work at UPS, and twice a week I try to do a HIIT session (though given my workout routine I can't always achieve this).


----------



## camarosuper6 (Aug 21, 2004)

Make sure you keep that diet in check. One of the few good things about being up here with little money is that I eat really well. I get home about 330 am, drink a protein shake and eat a pb/J Sandwhich w/natural peanut butter. First thing in morning (which is around 2 pm) I eat a bagel or grits, a protein shake and a piece of fruit.  Before I go to work I drink a Protoplex shake with a sandwhich, and I have a lot of canned veggies, that actually taste really good. and for dinner, Damons wife cooks usually something delcious. For instance, last night was Manicotti, and the night before were enchaladas.  So, I eat pretty clean, with the exception of her meals, which are the equivalent of eating moms good home cooking (did I just say that?)

I start my workous again on Monday, as I will get a gym pass. I come back Sept 9th,through the 13th. Thats a Thu after noon and go back on Monday afternoon. Im really looking forward to coming home.

See you.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Aug 21, 2004)

I bet you can not wait to get back here.  It's way different around here.  Sounds like you've established a really good diet.  I'm doing everything I can to keep mine going without going insane.  How much access do you have to the PC?  Sounds like you've been busy.  How many hours are you getting at your job?  Also find out about the UPS out there.

Today's workout:

Military press: 205 x 9 (9th was nearly impossible, but I got it)
Behind the back shrugs: 290 x 9
Barbell curl: 120 x 8 (slow reps, 2-3 seconds up, 3 pause, 3 down)
Tricep pulldowns: 130 x 9 (superset dips)
Dips: x 4


My progress is slowing so I may lift less often.  I banged my teeth on the last dip, as I collapsed.  My shrugs are improving very well, but my grip is having trouble keeping up with the weight (which feels enormous from rep #1).  I had a great spotter on my barbell curls today, and on my last rep I was able to do 6 seconds up, 3 second pause, and more than 6 second negatives.  Ouch.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Aug 23, 2004)

Well, I defintely am looking forward to coming back home, and do plan on visiting every 6 weeks or so, but working has been a blast. I get to suit up (Ive been in plain clothes the past week) on Friday of this week, and cant wait.  Ive written a few tickets and done some minor things like that, but mostly gone over Dept. Policy and sharpened up my PC Codes and such. Its all coming back really fast, and Im learning a whole lot every day. Lucky for me, my academy was one of the best in the country, and I have a very strong foundation. Now, Im learning the details on how to be good at what I do. Its great.

Life will be a lot better once I get my own place, and hopefully you can move up with me. A went by a decent townhouse for only 600 a month, which would be no problem to afford if I had a roomy.

I start working out tomm, and will continue my journal there. Keep going well on your diet, and tell Chris and anyone around that u see that I said hello. I do miss everyone, and my gf especially, but Im getting along well, and adjusting quite quickly.

Take Care.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Aug 23, 2004)

http://www.geocities.com/omega_training2000/aa3.htm

Hopefully you will be full time before too long.  I talk to HR tonight at UPS.  I played about 3 hours (nonstop, maybe 10 minutes of rest the entire time) of basketball yesterday and I'm taking today off of weights today too.  Above is the Air Alert 3 website.  Make sure you update everyone on your training progress on HST.  Talk to ya soon, take care.


----------



## Sapphire (Aug 23, 2004)

Your screen name made me hungry... DONUTS....mmmmmmmmmm!!    

Hi there and Good luck with your goals!!


----------



## camarosuper6 (Aug 23, 2004)

Damn. My girl is about 750 miles away. I need sum luving.


Argh.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Aug 23, 2004)

Thanks for the encouragement Sapphire 

Dave, I have two suggestions for you when you start working out again: free weight military press, and free weight behind the back shrugs on a rack.  Also I'll be talking to UPS in a few hours.  Question is: what car will I drive?


----------



## camarosuper6 (Aug 23, 2004)

Dude, I know youll get the Honda. All you have to do is make it seem reasonable.

I saw the UPS today and actually laughed out loud. Its RIGHT next to a gym (a nice one at that, with free weights, pool, bball court and the works!). Its two buildings next to eachother, looking old, probably about the size of the two parking lots at heritage park. Its really small, especially compared to the Ontario one.

I hope it works well. I applied with some lumber places that pay well today, and they said they would get back to me soon. Let me know.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Aug 24, 2004)

Have you started going to the gym up there yet?  I knew you were ready to start again.

Today's workout:
Close grip bench press: 240 x 10
DB press: 102.5 x 8
Rack deadlifts: 465
Pullups: 20 + body weight x 7 (no straps)

Having lower back problems severe so I'm working on form deads (which I'm not counting in the workout log).  My close grip press today went great after 2 solid days of rest.  Also the last rep on my db press was enormously hard and I almost lost control.  My body weight is about 218-219 so my diet is going well.

I've literally run out of space on my dumbells to keep adding 10 pound plates so I've got to buy some new standard weights for the dbs.  My blood sugar was dropping hard after the pull-ups so I was proud to get 7 good reps (with the 3 second pause at the top and hold to failure on the final rep) without dying


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 25, 2004)

Hey DD -

How long are your workouts taking??  Only 1 warmup set (and only on Compounds)??   Are you doing any cardio or warmup up before you hit the weights??

I also read your article on HST vs HVT ( 5 points ) that your bro posted back in February .... Interesting   

Oh yeah - it's good to see another baller on the board!


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Aug 25, 2004)

Sup yellowmoomba, 

Typically my workouts take from 20-25 minutes.  I allow a good deal of rest between exercises on leg and back day because of the intensity I try to use.  IE, on leg day I work until I collapse and am somewhat incapacitated for half a minute or so, which requires me to wait 4 or 5 minutes before I continue the workout.

Yes, I only do warmups on military press, squats, bench presses, and deadlifts.  And it's a very light weight 8 times, even on my squat days.  I've never had problems with this warmup method.  I found doing a bigger warmup on (for example) bench press day  would affect my set to the point of not using the intensity or poundage I was capable of.

I do very light stretching and typically take a short walk around my neighborhood before I lift weight to prepare myself for the workout.  The way I train is probably in a very distinct minority, but my relatively exceptional leg strength (on squats and calf raises) I owe to one set to failure.  Anymore than that and I can gurantee I'd be overtraining.

I'm glad you read that old article.  I'd want to make it clear that I don't want to put down people who train differently than me; we all are entitled to our opinions, and everyone's decision should be met with encouragement and support.  Peace


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 26, 2004)

It's working for ya   

Keep it up!!!   I'll watch your progress.    I have about 6 more weeks of my current program before I'd like to change - maybe to HST??


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Aug 26, 2004)

Today's workout:

Military press: 210 x 8 (almost 9)
Barbell curl: 125 x 8 
Tricep pulldown (rope): 131.25 x 8 (superset dips)
Dips: x 3
Behind the back shrugs: 295 x 10

I felt great today.  I was literally 2 inches away from locking out my 9th rep on military press before my arms completely gave out.  As always, on the barbell curls I had 2-3 seconds lifting, 3 second hold, and 3 seconds down.  The last rep I did 5 seconds up, 3 second hold, and 6 second negatives.  I had a great spotter again, and I had zero help until that last rep.  As for my behind the back shrugs, I used straps and forced the 10th one.  These have gone from being one of my favorite 3 exercises to one of my least favorite.  They are enormously hard.

Yellow: My bro is doing HST atm, and I think he likes it to change things up.  Just curious, does anyone here do anything close to a traditional HIT approach?  I haven't seen anything that resembles what I do.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 26, 2004)

Nope, as far as I know your the only one.  SF powerlifts, but thats about it.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Aug 26, 2004)

Wow, I didn't know that.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 26, 2004)

I don't know of anyone else that does HIT.   Alot of people do the P/RR/S or a 4 or 5 day traditional split.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 26, 2004)

prrs


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 26, 2004)

I liked it when I did for a while.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 26, 2004)

I think its ok for those that dont know how to plan their own routine..  I just think its WAY overhyped.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Aug 26, 2004)

I don't even really know what a P/RR/S entails.   

This is how informed I am on current popular training methods.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 26, 2004)

Its developed by the most arrogant ass(IMO) GoPro.  People say they get good results on it, but most that use it, liek I said, cant come up with their own routine.  So it leads me to think that they are newbies getting newbie gains.  Also the program is constantly changing so you dont addapt.  Well anyone can switch a split weekly.

Can you tell how much I love it


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Aug 26, 2004)

lol

Doesn't sound like you much agree with the tenets of it.  I'm pretty open minded about routines, though only in the affect that I'll spend the time to listen to the points made my the authors.  I don't forsee that I would change what I do (if it ain't broke, don't fix it)


----------



## M.J.H. (Aug 27, 2004)

Workouts are looking great man, I always liked Heavy Duty training, it really lets you go balls to the wall on each set. Strength is looking good too man, keep it up!


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Aug 27, 2004)

Thanks monstar.  Are you still doing the HVT?  I saw you started a keto log of some kind.  How long have you been training?  I see we're the same age   Thanks for keeping up with the journal.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Aug 28, 2004)

Excellent workout today.  It's been about a week since I worked my legs (I did some HIIT and some Air Alert so I wanted to give adequate recover time).  Here's how I fared today:

Squats: 415 x 16 (Almost 17)
Calf-raises: 535 x 14 
Barbell forearm grips: 285 x 34 seconds (front) ; 285 x 19 (reverse)
Sit-ups: 110 x 15

As always one set to failure.  I was worried with my squats that I may not have been going deep enough (paranoia), so I focused on going full parallel.  I upped the weight 10 pounds and barely lost 2 reps.  On my calf-raises, (as always) held each rep at maximum contraction for 3 seconds and held as long as possible on the 14th (final) rep.  

Holding the weight up during the calf-raises, my shoulders and arms go numb and start tingling as I progress, typically around the 10th rep or so.  Anybody have any idea why this is happening?  The weight is ridiculously heavy on the nape of my neck.

My upper abs are quite visible now, though I still have pouches of flab around my lower nipple and on my hips (love handles).  It's becoming pretty obvious to me that the diet is working, because I'm looking much leaner.  Since I've started taking more time off my strength has leapt in leaps and bounds over the last two weeks, wherein before I was stagnating.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 29, 2004)

415 x 16     

Damn!!!


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Aug 29, 2004)

Thanks YM  

I wish I had been able to get that 17th one.  My glutes are really working toward the end of these sets.  If anyone actually reads this journal and is having trouble with legs, my testimony is pretty good: I used to be very weak on squats.  A year and some change ago I was doing 275 or so for 7 or 8 reps and supersetting with leg extensions, curls, lunges (etc) and never went anywhere.  

Of course as a person trying to go into college football, this lack of progress was quite frustrating.  When I lowered the volume to 2-3 sets total for my quads, my strength exploded, and when I began doing one set of squats to failure with really hard loads of weight, I haven't hit a plateau (except for tearing a ligament in my left ankle) since.  It's worth at least trying for 4-5 weeks if you feel your legs are overtrained. 

BTW, I tore the ankle ligament playing basketball, not doing squats.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 30, 2004)

Where are you trying to play ball??  What position??


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Aug 30, 2004)

Depending on what I weigh in at, I could play a variety of LB positions, fullback, or a tackle.  I just started training with my buddy who's playing wide-receiver at a local school.  He's running about a 4.4 40 yard dash so I'm working my ass off on trying to keep up with him.

I weigh about 218 right now and I'm 6'1.  When next season comes around and my torn ligament is fully healed I'd like to be 230 with a body fat percentage of 8-10 percent.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 30, 2004)

Cool     It's good to have a specific goal to keep your training in-line.

What school??


----------



## Saturday Fever (Aug 30, 2004)

Geezus. I want to coach your for 9 weeks. 500+ for 7 reps on deads? 415 for 17 on squats? Incredible.

Where in northern Cali does your brother live? If he's anywhere near me, I'd like to hit the gym with him for a session. Hard to find dedicated-ish folks where I am currently.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Aug 30, 2004)

YM: I'd love to transfer to Texas A&M, but frankly I'm not a very good student.  Fortunately I live 3 minutes from what is considered to be one of the best football jucos in the nation - Chaffey College.  

SF: Thanks for the kudos, man.      My brother lives right next to Eureka, in a place called Blue Lake.  He's a police officer up there.  Whereabouts do you live?  I was trying to move up there with him, but I'm having trouble transfering my job (UPS).

I haven't done deadlifts in a while (except rack) because I've been having a bit of trouble with my lower back.  I hit 545 and felt pain every time after that.  I researched my form a bit on an old link you posted in the training section, so I'll probably add a few more weeks of rest and come back working strictly on the form.  Thanks for stopping by, fellas.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Aug 30, 2004)

Oh wow. I live in Chico. We're not close by any means, but not very far either. Perhaps sometime when you venture up this way we can all hit a gym and trade notes.

And anytime you wanna guinea pig for 9 weeks, let me know.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Aug 30, 2004)

Well I know that you use the westside method, and since I've been trying to fix my deadlift forms, do you have any recommendations for perfecting that method of my training?  I fear that since I'd been using such heavy weights for so long and maybe not been using flawless technique that I've been falling short of my potential.

How big is Chico?  We're both from southern cal and it was so different up there.  Do you like norcal?  My brother said that there are a skant few hardcore trainees at his gym, and quite a big number of people training ridiculously (even moreso then down here in vanity town)   

As for training, I'm a pretty big Mentzerite but if I ever get into the powerlifting scene (which I've considered) I'll be sure and consult you


----------



## Saturday Fever (Aug 30, 2004)

Chico is tiny. 65,000 people, mostly college students.

As far as deadlifting technique, there are two threads in the Training Forum that I started that are applicable. The first is entitled, "Squatting Like a Powerlifter, Squatting Big" and the other is fairly recent and is a thread about deadlifting mistakes. Use the deadlifting advise with the form described in the squatting thread, and I think you'll be very pleased with the results.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Aug 30, 2004)

Todays workout:

I played nearly 4 hours of basketball on Sunday, and I was lacking a spotter, so I decided to just work on some deadlift forms and get an overall back workout in.

Rack deadlifts:
Set one: 505 x 27 seconds (static hold)
Set two: 605 x 17 seconds (static hold)
Set three: 635 x 9 seconds (static hold)

Pull ups: Bodyweight + 25 pounds x 7

As always on my pullups I held each rep for 3 seconds in the full contraction phase, did slow negatives, and on the final rep held as long as possible (probably 7 or 8 seconds)


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Sep 1, 2004)

I'm beginning to suspect my progress may be hindered at the moment by my diet.  Still, progress is continuing, albeit not as well as several weeks ago.

Military press: 215 x 7
Behind the back bar shrugs: 305 x 8
Barbell curls: 155 x 4 (rest pause)
Tricep pulldowns: 135 x 6 
Dips: x 5

I started a rest pause (Mike Mentzer style) barbell curl routine today.  I had a spotter on the last couple of reps keep the bar moving in good form, and did slow negatives on all reps (6 seconds) and almost 10 seconds on the final rep.  10 second pause between each rep, and I expect to up the weight at least 10 pounds in this style next week.

My military press was especially hard, and my progress is becoming more stagnant.  I am, however, still in the rep range I desire (6-8 now after months of upper body 8-10) and I expect to use the same weight and add reps next time easily.

My shrugs were upped by 10 pounds I believe and I only lost 2 reps.  My traps have been improving visibly for some time


----------



## PreMier (Sep 1, 2004)

My traps can grow like no other bp.  Shoulders grow good too.  Killer workout man.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Sep 1, 2004)

I've noticed that about me too.  I did no direct trap work for a very long time and I'm happy to get back into it.  I never did behind the back freeweight shrugs before and probably will never do them front again.  Thanks for the response man.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Sep 1, 2004)

Hypertrophy will definitely stall because of diet. That's pretty much because hypertrophy is all about diet.

For strength purposes, you can adapt with or without a solid diet. Maybe increase the weight and lower the reps it takes to fail on your first lift. Keep the CNS guessing.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Sep 1, 2004)

Thanks for the post SF.

Yeah, I actually did that today, lowered the reps to what I thought I could handle at around six reps.  Maybe I should go even lower in terms of rep?  I should note that I'm a type one diabetic and have been using heavy loads of insulin with post workout supplementation to try and keep my recovery up.  

I've dropped roughly 1 and a half percent of body fat in the last month according to losely done caliper tests and gained about a pound of weight, so I think I'm doing something right.  I'm notorious for misinterpreting data, though.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Sep 3, 2004)

Excellent workout today.

Close grip benchpress: 245 x 9
DB press: 115 x 4 (stuck on 5)
Rack deadlifts: 645 x 2 (5 second hold on rep one, 11 second hold on rep two)
Pullups: bodyweigh + 30 x 6

Today was a good day of progression.  My chest felt enormously tired after my Closegrip presses and my DB press.  I've never felt such fatigue after I lost control on the 2nd rep of the rack deadlifts.  Moving 645 pounds is very very stimulating.

As far as my pullups go, I did slow reps again, 2-3 second lifting phase, 3 second hold, and 3 second negatives.  The last rep I held maximally as long as possible.  A very low amount of volume but an enormously intense workout.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Sep 4, 2004)

I weighed in for the first time in a while this morning.  My weight was sitting, suprisingly, at roughly 216 pounds.  My starting weight was roughly 221 pounds.  According to my body fat testing I've gone from (in probably 2 and half months of dieting) from 13 percent to 10 percent.

According to my calculations I've lost nearly 8 pounds of body fat, and presumably added between 2-3 pounds of something else.  The idea of me adding 2-3 pounds of muscle in the span of slightly over 2 months seems a bit far fetched, so I'll be the pessimist and say that the times I weighed myself I may have been retaining water, and the times where I weighed low (215-216) I was probably slightly dehydrated.

From my own measurements and mirror trips, I'd gauge that I've lost maybe 7 pounds of fat and added maybe a pound and a half of muscle.

In any case, I'm about 5 or 6 pounds away from my goal of 7 or so body fat percentage wise.  For those of you who were ever curious as insulin for use without AAS, I will say that with appropriate nutritional timing, it has been a godsend.  In terms of my workouts I have made progress every workout, minus deadlifts, which is related to a lower back problem.  Slin is enormously dangerous, though, and not worth the risk unless you know comprehensively what you're doing.

Everyone who has given me kind words and support in my journal, thank you very much.  It means a great deal 

Goals:
Squat: 450 x 20
Military press: 225 x 6
Rack deadlift: 700 pounds x 1
Deadlift: 650 x 2
DB press: 130 x 6
Barbell curls: 170 x 6

Trying to psyche myself up, I've changed some exercises and updated and modified a few goals.  I hope to reach all of them within five months.


----------



## M.J.H. (Sep 4, 2004)

Damn DD, must be nice to have access to insulin---it's definitely one of the most anabolic horomones in the body. I can see that you're taking full advantage of being a diabetic. Do you have any physique pictures up? 




> Goals:
> Squat: 450 x 20
> Military press: 225 x 6
> Rack deadlift: 700 pounds x 1
> ...


How deep are you taking the squats? I have never heard of anyone squatting 450 for 20 before.  That's absolutely insane. And where are you pulling from in rack deadlifts? 

The other goals look a little more reasonable. 170 on BB curls is insane, how much body momentum are you using there?


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Sep 4, 2004)

I take the squats full parallel, deeper on the last few reps.  I do use a smith machine, and I appropriately calculate the weight of the bar and so forth.  I am very wary of my form and in taking the squats to a point of positive failure, and I am perfectly satisfied with a parallel squat, instead of a rock bottom.  On rack deadlifts I'm pulling from slightly below the knee.  Before I hurt my lower back, say three weeks ago, my best deadlfit was 545 6 times (it may have been 565, i don't remember exactly).  Unfortunately I did strain my lower back slightly after that.

My barbell curls are done in perfect form.  I lean over when the bar is contracted maximally so that I feel the weight.  I am currently doing about 130 for 8 solid reps, with slower negatives on all reps, and a maximum hold on the final rep and 7-8 second negatives.

Thanks for looking in man, good luck with the SF routine


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Sep 5, 2004)

Leg workout today:

Squats: 415 x 19 (stuck on 20)
Calf raises: 545 x 12
Leg Extensions: 175 per leg x 4 (rest pause)

It's been a little over a week since my last leg workout and I have had excellent progress.  I added about 3 reps on my squats, and started doing rest pause leg extensions (single leg) and I can barely walk 

I had a friend come over and evaluate my form.  I am going parrallel and a little lower on all reps.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 5, 2004)

415 x 19     That's strong DD!!!!


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Sep 5, 2004)

Thanks YM 

My leg days are enormously taxing.  My mind seems to be on the verge of going out early in my sets.  I feel incapaciated for a good while afterwards.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Sep 6, 2004)

God.


It may be apparent that I got the good looks in the family  but Mike defintely got the strength. In the past 2 years you have totally put all my guiena pig schemes to shame with HIT. Mike. Play FOOTBALL. NOW. Damn it if I could go back, I would have tried out for college. But with you strength, your gonna be putting their LINEMEN to shame with what you can do on the squats/deads. Unfuqqingbelievable.

I have to say, I think you should go into powerlifting competition, especially at your size/weight you could be something. Use your strength and play some damn football. I seriously think you could get yourself a scholarship to a major university with those numbers.

I cant say enough about how well youve come about. From a fat little nerd to a pure beast of strength. Now get your ass a scholarship and play some big time ball. You could be deadly.

Just dont get hurt you injury prone sumabitch.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Sep 7, 2004)

Thanks, Dave.

I will be playing football it seems.  As soon as that ligament is 100 percent healed.  I started training with a dude who's playing over at Chaffey.  As far as your comments on HIT, there is always room on the bandwagon   Especially considering that I'm the only one on it round here.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Sep 7, 2004)

Rough workout today.

Military press: 215 x 6 (superset behind the neck)
Behind the neck press: 165 x 5
Behind the back shrugs: 310 x 8
Barbell curls: 165 x 4 (rest pause - 6 second negatives on all reps)
Tricep pulldowns: 135 x 7 (superset dips)
Dips: x 4

I am nearing a sticking point.  I had progress on all exercises except my military, which I basically kept the same.  I fear that I'm now overtraining working out so intensely every other day, and will start taking 2 days off again.  It was nice working out so frequently, though.  I am proud that I was able to achieve my body weight on military press for reps.  I will supplement those with behind the beck presses for a while.


----------



## PreMier (Sep 7, 2004)

Yea, I might give HIT a shot sometime.  Need to get back in the groove of things first.  Recomend any good literature?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 7, 2004)

Duncans Donuts said:
			
		

> Rough workout today.
> 
> Military press: 215 x 6 (superset behind the neck)
> Behind the neck press: 165 x 5
> ...



DD - you are throwing around some major weight - 165 x 4 Barbell Curls 

Good luck with Football !


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 7, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Yea, I might give HIT a shot sometime.  Need to get back in the groove of things first.  Recomend any good literature?



Premier - it's about time to start lifting - isn't it??


----------



## PreMier (Sep 7, 2004)

Yea YM.  I am thinking next Monday(soonest) or 2 weeks(latest) for sure.  I think I will be in the dumps for a while, because progress will be slow.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 7, 2004)

Damn DD.  Awesome weights...  I must say I've always been a fan of Mike Mentzer and later Dorian Yates.  Seems to me, HIT was a great idea that was later diminished, and ruined by proponents taking it to the extreme.  An example would be one guy who used to post here that claimed you only need to work one bodypart A MONTH.  Yeah right.  I could see me working chest 12 times a year and making fantastic gains.  

Ok, that said, your HIT workouts look beautifully constructed, and would make MM proud.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Sep 7, 2004)

Thanks for all the positive responses, guys.

I learned about HIT a year into my weight lifting career as a 25-30 set volume trainer type.  Good literature regarding HIT is as follows: the book that introduced me (quite ignorant at the time) to HIT was "Maximize Your Training", a generally insightful book on all aspects of training.  I of course graduated to the High Intensity Training: the Mike Mentzer way, with a handful of variations, which is how I've arrived along my present course of training.

YM: Thanks for the football encouragement.  If you have any good drills be happy to share. 

Jersey: Thanks for the compliments on my program design.  It took a while to get it down appropriately.  I think the greatest problem with most people who try HIT is that they don't really push themselves to their limit (regardless of whether it's CNS or Muscle failure that's being reached).  It took me at least a month to arrive at that point where I could mentally push myself to failure, and my progress has been phenomenal since I've achieved this, to say the least.  Unfortunately, intensity training still is not a popular method despite it's time efficient benefits.  Nobody should doubt it's effectiveness.


----------



## PreMier (Sep 7, 2004)

Its not popular, because most are AFRAID to push the limits.  Or they just dont have the drive.

Also, one style isnt for everyone


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Sep 7, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Also, one style isnt for everyone



Be that as it may, I still am surprised that nobody else around here uses it.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 8, 2004)

Duncan here is some inspiration for your goal of 450 x 20 squats.  Go to this site, http://www.joeskopec.com/biglifts.html, then scroll down to the video of the great Tom Platz squatting 500... for 23 reps.  Awesome!


----------



## PreMier (Sep 8, 2004)

Holy fuck!  

Looka big Bill in the background.  He was a bad ass.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Sep 8, 2004)

I am a big Tom Platz fan.  Those videos are amazing.  Makes me want to work my legs today   Unfortunately, as I squatted on Sunday, my legs are still sore as hell.  Thanks for the link


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 8, 2004)

Platz's quads were friggin HUGE in that video. You could almost tell how shredded they were even thru the sweats.  Yep, that was Big Bill Katzmaier and Dr Squat Fred Hatfield in the background.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Sep 10, 2004)

Read up on some intense methods here: http://www.intensemuscle.com/showthread.php?t=724

And had a friend of mine do one of the techniques.  His results after one workout (a week later) were very dramatic so I gave it a try today.

Close-grip bench press: 250 x 7 (15 second pause) x 4 (15 second pause) x 2
Rack deadlifts: 655 x 2 (10 second hold on first; 0 hold on second, it was lifted)
Pullups: Bodweight + 35 x 5 (10 second pause) x 1 (hold to failure

My workout was extremely brief (15 minutes?) but terribly intense.  Keeping my deadlifts in the stronger range of motion is ridiculously difficult and moving so much weight is productive.  My pullups are doing really really well, too.  

All divisions of set one were done to failure, so I picked the weight perfectly for the rep range advised at the above website.


----------



## gr81 (Sep 10, 2004)

> Damn DD, must be nice to have access to insulin---it's definitely one of the most anabolic horomones in the body.



not sure if you are being sarcastic Monstar, but everyone has acess to insulin all the time. iit can be purchased over the counter by anyone with no prescription, think about it, diabetics NEED to have access to it at all times. anyways just caught that..

DD, lookin strong my man. very nice, epecially the dead. Doin it big! when you gonna come over to Westside and do the powerlifting thing maYn! lol.. listen to SF, he knows his shit to. I'll be in and out, but keep doin it boy.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Sep 10, 2004)

Thx Gr8.  I am a strong believer of if it ain't broke, don't fix it   But my brother (camaro) is starting a westside training program so I'll see how he fares with it.  If I ever do change up my routine I'd defitently do WS (as opposed to systems that I don't believe in, like P/RR/S or any kind of volume training).


----------



## Saturday Fever (Sep 10, 2004)

What if it was broken, but you didn't know it?

Like the way you can walk on a shoe for 3 weeks before you notice the sole is flapping on the side. It seemed to be just fine, but you know there's a shoe out there without a sole falling off.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Sep 10, 2004)

Good point, but I'd have to disagree with the analogy.  I think a lot of people do have broken shoes around here, but they are entitled to calluous their feet.  I'm not confident enough to tell them they are wrong.

I do respect WS a lot (more so than any other scheme around this forum), and my brother is going to run it for a while.  It seems like the very good progress I've had, though, it would be foolish to switch up until the progress dies.  Working my squats once a week I've yet to plateau in probably 3 months.      Would my progress be better with Westside?     I'm not sure.  I'd love hearing you WS experts opinions though.


----------



## gr81 (Sep 10, 2004)

^^lol..

its all good brotha. I will say that I have been doing the BB thing for about 4 years or so, more or less similar versions of linear periodization and I had lots of success with that as far as muscle mass goes, my WO were always very intense and thats something I prided myself on. After a while thou I decided that BB wasn't for me and started to get involved in PL and westside and my whole attitude is revitalized. It really brings out the hardcore lifter in me, now I am just a PL newbie basically but I have never been happier and more excited about my training.. besides do you really wanna be involved in the same sport as randy claims! ha ha.. just playin. well Imma shut up now. peace man


----------



## Saturday Fever (Sep 10, 2004)

I was just ribbing you. You're obviously doing fine. But I admit I'm a Westside bigot. 

Would your strength gains be better on Westside? Certainly. But maybe not the same as you see strength. Squatting 450 20 times doesn't translate to a 1RM of 700, as some would believe. So maybe you swap to a training method that focuses on the 1RM and you squat 500. That doesn't seem like a big strength gain at all. But it's the way you train.

If you're looking for huge 1RM's, definitely Westside will produce the results, hands down, better than anything else out there. If your version of strength is squatting 450 for 20 reps, Westside isn't going to get you there.

So it's perspective really. But again, I was just ribbing you with the shoe bit.


----------



## gr81 (Sep 10, 2004)

> It seems like the very good progress I've had, though, it would be foolish to switch up until the progress dies. Working my squats once a week I've yet to plateau in probably 3 months.  Would my progress be better with Westside?  I'm not sure. I'd love hearing you WS experts opinions though.



I agree with that, if its still workin, then don't fucc with it. you never wanna interrupt progress. I can feel that fa sho.. Westside isn't just switching programs real quick thou. this is gonna sound cliche, but I swear its a way of life dude. Its more than just getting in the gym and squatting or benching.. read up on it if you want. I am not trying to get you to change your shit around or anything, but its the real deal no question..


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Sep 10, 2004)

Thanks for the input, fellas.

Here's a question: how long do you spend in the gym doing WS?  How many days a week is it?  I'm starting up speed/agility/endurance drills for football training (I have a year to allow a seriously damaged ankle ligament to heal) and I'm going to be spending as little time in the gym as possible for strength purposes.

What do you think would be a better program for football, in any case?  A program that better trains 1-rm or stays in a relatively higher rep range?  

SF: I remember when Dr. Squat Hatfield going against Tom Platz in a squat competition, with Hatfield (WS guy, right?) crushing him in the 1-rm but Platz winning in terms of # of reps.  It's amazing the distinction training methods can influence in terms of reps and one rep max.

Gr8: As far as Randy and BB is concerned,


----------



## Saturday Fever (Sep 10, 2004)

> Here's a question: how long do you spend in the gym doing WS?



It varies, but I stop at 60 minutes, period. Generally I can get done in 30-45 but on big volume days, it may take longer. On the rare occassion it runs longer, the stop point is 60 minutes.



> What do you think would be a better program for football, in any case?



For football, you'd want to incorporate some explosive work like cleans and such. But depending on the position, you may need quick bursts or power or you may need the stamina to go chasing down a receiver. It really depends and falls into the realm of sport specific training.


----------



## gr81 (Sep 10, 2004)

Duncans Donuts said:
			
		

> Here's a question: how long do you spend in the gym doing WS?  How many days a week is it?  I'm starting up speed/agility/endurance drills for football training (I have a year to allow a seriously damaged ankle ligament to heal) and I'm going to be spending as little time in the gym as possible for strength purposes.
> 
> *40-60 mins, like SF said.. football eh, very nice. What position, and what kinid of organization are you playin for if yo don't mind me asking?*
> 
> ...


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Sep 10, 2004)

Just a JUCO for football, but I injured myself a month before training started.  The reason I'm squatting in a high rep range is because I got to 475 at about 8 reps and nearly killed myself with the weight slipping, and I lowered the weight to about 365 and started busting out higher reps.  Now I'm climbing closer to the rep range that I almost broke my neck with.

Most of my other rep ranges are relatively lower, between 6-10 and 4-8 on most.  I won't touch power cleans because of my lower back problem, and I feel that explosive behavior on the football field has to be trained on the field.

Randy is of the belief, Gr81, that he knows something about bodybuilding.  In fact, he simply regurgitates the beliefs of others (people I actually respect), many of these notions having no basis in physiology.  He has yet to say one substantive thing in this forum, except for his 18" arm picture, which is substantive in it's comedic value. Oddly enough, we are the same height and probably 8 pounds apart. 

So anyway, fuck that bitch, ya heard?   Thanks for lookin in guys.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 11, 2004)

DD - 

Did I miss something - Who is Randy??  You guys had some funny comments


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Sep 11, 2004)

Long story.  Check out the tail end of the "lift for outer biceps" thread.  Very annoying.


----------



## gr81 (Sep 11, 2004)

hey DD, I got a couple of articles that may be of interest to you regarding football training and what not. thought you might wanna peep em:

http://www.elitefts.com/documents/extra-workouts-for-the-off-season-football-player.htm

http://www.elitefts.com/documents/westside_training_football.htm


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Sep 12, 2004)

Thanks for the links Gr8.  I'm sure I'll incorporate a lot of the suggestions into my football workout.

Today:
Squats: 425 x 17 (stuck on 18)
Leg extensions: 175 x 4 (one leg at a time, rest pause)
Ankle rehab: Light calf work
Sit-ups: BW + 145 x 9

Another taxing leg workout.  A ligament in my left ankle I tore 6 months ago has been giving me trouble, so I'm doing light work to rehab it.  My squats felt great and on rep 18 I just collapsed.  I also added a load of weight on sit-ups - 3 plates plus my bodyweight really fatigued my abdominals.  Also, my rest pause leg extensions progressed well from last week.

Once a week leg workouts are all my body can handle given the weight and intensity.  Also, deadlifts fatigue my hams in the middle of the week, and they are barely ready for work 4 or 5 days later.


----------



## M.J.H. (Sep 12, 2004)

> Squats: 425 x 17 (stuck on 18)


Holy sh*t!  

How deep are these done? I have never heard of anyone squatting 425 for 17, ever, lol. Any videos?


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Sep 12, 2004)

They are done full parallel, on a smith machine.  Last few reps I go as deep as possible.  No, no videos   My bro is a mod, though, if you wanna ask for confirmation. I'm not full of shit.


----------



## M.J.H. (Sep 12, 2004)

Oh, Smith-machine squats. I had no idea that's what you were talking about, sorry. When you do your squats how far do you put your feet forward, just curious? I have done Smith squats before and I wasn't too fond of them. 

BTW, is 425 in plates? Like four 45's and and a 25 and a 10 and all that on each side? Or are you counting the Smith-machine bar in 425?

BTW, you definitely need to get a video up of 545 for 6 in deadlifts, regardless of which moderator you know, lol. That's just purely for motivational reasons. Do you pull conventional or sumo style? And how old are you again bro? Sorry for all the questions.


----------



## gr81 (Sep 12, 2004)

^ I agree with mono, I wanna see that shit maYn! pullin that LITE WATE BABBYY!!..ha ha. Let me ask, why do you squat on the smith machine just out of curiosity. I know you had an injury, but if you continue you will see more injuries. The smith is horrible to squat on in pretty much every way possible, trust that. That is a beast of a squat thou.. and yeah who is your bro btw, curious minds wanna know! lol.. peace DD


----------



## M.J.H. (Sep 12, 2004)

IM member camaro6 is his brother I think. I am not saying that he's bullsh*tting at all. I am saying that with 425 for 15+ reps, a video is a must. And 545 for 6 in deadlift? That's crazy---I have never seen anyone pull like that before. I am just curious what kind of form and technique and all that he uses.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Sep 12, 2004)

The bar weighs 25 on the smith, so today I did 4 plates and 25s.  

I squat with a smith for two reasons.  #1, I have a gym at my house, and #2, I don't have a power rack.  If I had a rack I would.  Unfortunately the machine was bought before I knew what I was doing, and I can go to failure on the Smith, which is essential in my training philosophy.

As far as deadlifts go, I pull conventional.  I stopped doing them a few weeks ago (see past posts) and went to rack deadlifts because my lower back has not been doing well, and I like using the more massive amounts of weight in the stronger range of motion.  

I'm 20 years old, btw.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Sep 13, 2004)

Im still better looking.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Sep 13, 2004)

Here's a question for the WestSide Gangstas.. how good is WS for hypertrophy?

I know that hypertrophy is at least 50 percent diet, but with that in mind, how effective is WS for not just power, but growth.


----------



## gr81 (Sep 13, 2004)

you will build an unbelievable foundation, no question. all that core work and ham work, everyone elses weak points will be your strong points. Of course alot of the show muscles like quads and bis are not really the focus.. I its not liek you won't groa thou, lifting all that LITE WATE!! lol


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Sep 15, 2004)

Today's workout:

Military press: 220 x 5 (stuck on 6th)
Behind the back shrugs: 315 x 9 
Barbell curl: 145 x 7
Tricep pulldowns: 137.5 x 6 (superset dips)
Dips: x 3

I adjusted the rep range for some exercises that I felt were lagging and addressed this with an attempted "CNS shot in the arm".  I really had 6 reps on my military press (to my surprise) but I didn't lock it out (probably an inch away from elbows locked) because I lost balance and nearly dropped the weight on my head.  After two weeks of rest pause curls I improved my normal curls by 20 pounds and lost only a rep.  Slow negatives on each rep, about 8 second negatives on the final one.  I used straps for my behind the back shrugs and was pleasantly surprised.  My range of motion was perefect to form except on my last rep, where the weight barely moved.


----------



## M.J.H. (Sep 15, 2004)

Workouts are looking great bro, what kind of ROM are you using on the military presses? Taking the bar down to your chest or stopping when the bar gets to you ears? I have seen people do both, just curious.

You gotta' get some videos up man, these lifts are nuts!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 15, 2004)

Workouts look SOLID!!   Where are your football training exercises??


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Sep 15, 2004)

Monstar:  I use a relatively close grip on my military press.  My hands are probably 6 or 7 inches from each other.  I go just below my chin.  I recently changed the grip, and used to go down to my chest, but now I can't.  Thanks for the encouragment Monstar .  I appreciate it.  I'll look into digital cameras sometime.

YM: Thanks man.  Unfortunately a tendon that was slightly torn in my left ankle is aggrevated, so I'm rehabing it for a few months before I can begin the rest of my football training   I'm hoping it will be at 100 percent sooner, but I'm so busy with work and with improving my lifts that over-exerting myself could further damage it.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Sep 15, 2004)

camarosuper6 said:
			
		

> Here's a question for the WestSide Gangstas.. how good is WS for hypertrophy?
> 
> I know that hypertrophy is at least 50 percent diet, but with that in mind, how effective is WS for not just power, but growth.



This has been a semi-ongoing debate for a while now, actually. If your diet is right, Westside will make you massive. Ripped? All diet. But yes, a Westside routine will leave you not only lifting weights you never thought possible, it'll leave you massive.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Sep 16, 2004)

Excellent.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Sep 17, 2004)

Today's workout:
Close grip benchpress: 255 x 9 (15 second pause) x 3 (15 second pause) x 2
Rack deadlifts: 585 x 3 (6 second hold on each rep)
Pullups: Bodyweight + 40 pounds x 5 + 1 (rest pause)

After changing my routine to the one above for my bench press, I added 5 pounds and 2 reps on the first set    I took a week off between my last chest workout, and am going to stop doing rack deadlifts now that my lower back isn't in quite as much pain (tender but mild) I will be working on form deadlifts, probably with a low weight (405 or so).  I am enormously impressed with the progress made in one week.


----------



## M.J.H. (Sep 18, 2004)

Nice workout DD. Really impressive rack pulls---585 for a triple is really impressive. You said the bar is knee level, right? 




> This has been a semi-ongoing debate for a while now, actually. If your diet is right, Westside will make you massive. Ripped? All diet. But yes, a Westside routine will leave you not only lifting weights you never thought possible, it'll leave you massive.


Have to agree here. Westside is one the best programs that I have ever done. My only complaint was that I got bored with it after a while. But it's so flexible you can work any exercise/rep scheme into Westside effectively.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Sep 18, 2004)

Below the knee.  Thanks MS.  I'm tired of rack deadlifts though, as soon as my lowerback is able I can't wait to do regular deads again


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Sep 19, 2004)

Ah, leg day.

Squat: 430 x 15 (stuck on 16)
Ankle rehab: 255 x 8 
Rest pause leg extension: 180 x 4 (per leg)
Sit ups: 145 x 11 

My smith machine needs oil, bad.  I put the weight on and twice lifted the entire smith machine off of the ground.  It's not a light machine, either.  Each rep I could feel a grinding resistance that wasn't the natural weight of the bar and the plates.  On the last rep I pushed up with all my might and after I couldn't hit rep 16, my calves were throbbing as well as my quads and hams.  Overall a great workout.  First rep I didn't go fully parallel, for the picky ones.  The rest were perfect form.

I'm done with the rest pause leg extensions.  I'm going to be doing one leg at at time, probably with 140-150 pounds for 6-10 reps next week.  Wish me luck.


----------



## gr81 (Sep 19, 2004)

> My smith machine needs oil, bad. I put the weight on and twice lifted the entire smith machine off of the ground. It's not a light machine, either. Each rep I could feel a grinding resistance that wasn't the natural weight of the bar and the plates.



whatt up boi, you need to ditch that smith machine homey, nuthin but trouble.. lookin good thou you beast!! lol


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Sep 20, 2004)

Yeah man, the Smith Machine is given me troubles.  Needa' power rack.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 21, 2004)

Duncans Donuts said:
			
		

> Below the knee.  Thanks MS.  I'm tired of rack deadlifts though, as soon as my lowerback is able I can't wait to do regular deads again



DD - You should go out to the parking lot a grab a bumber and start doing deads with a car!!     You are pushing some serious weight these days!!


----------



## camarosuper6 (Sep 21, 2004)

you were supposed to call me bro, I wanna start talking about getting some stairmaster soon


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Sep 21, 2004)

I just called you literally at the time you were posting


----------



## camarosuper6 (Sep 21, 2004)

Ill call the house when this movie is over. We are watching Orange County. Hilarious.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Sep 21, 2004)

Oh, okay.

Today's workout:
Military press:  225 x 5 (close to 6)
Behind back shrugs: 335 x 5
Barbell curls: 150 x 7
Tricep pulldowns 138.75 x 3 (superset dips)
Dips x 4

My military presses are doing well.  With my spotter I could have finished forcing the rep, but I had him disengage and I still almost struggled it to the top.   On that exercise I'm working out with over my bodyweight, which has been a goal I've had since I've been lifting.     I'm very happy with that.  My barbell curls are going to drop next week because I'm having a slight hitch to get the movement started.  My triceps were still fatigued from my CG benches nearly a damn week ago, and progress in that regard was not good.  I'm going to also be dropping the weight on shrugs to improve ROM.  Overall, though, good workout.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Sep 23, 2004)

I've been evaluating goals and getting serious about training for football.  My speed/agility/endurance training won't start until January because of a serious problem with my left ankle (torn ligament).  I've decided to forego anything that could reinjure, except for weekly maintance (maybe ginger running and basketball game) to keep me in the thread of "cardiovascular" health [sic].

In these 3 months I'm going to focus exclusively on diet and getting as strong as possible.  I'm going to set new goals and focus almost exclusively on the major compound lifts.  Here are my new found goals:

Workout goals:
CG bench press: 300 x 8
Military press: 265 x 8
Squat: 470 x 12
Deadlift: 455 x 12
Barbell curls: 175 x 8 (no shift in back at beginning of the lift)

One rep max goals:
Bench press: 450
Military press: 315
Deadlift: 635
Squat: 700 (safety squat style)


I also want to get my weight to 240-245 before January.  I want my playing weight to be 230 pounds and be able run a 4.45 40 yard dash.  Fortunately I will have five or six months before I have to report to the coach, and I believe if my ankle is healed I will be at this point by May.

In reference to power cleans, I consider them typically dangerous and unnecessary when used in strength programs.  HOWEVER, I do thing they have a benefit, and that is in general central nervous system conditioning.  I will do 50-60% of 1RM once a week.  Only 2-3 reps.  Any football experts; football fans; personal trainers; I would appreciate insight and suggestions.  Also, I'm curious, what are the average lifts of linebackers/fullbacks at 210-240 pounds in college at the moment, if anyone knows?

I also am in need of a good stretching program, though I am currently using one that is recommended in "Maximize Your Training" by Brzycki.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Sep 23, 2004)

I guarantee Mike your pushing more than a lot of the O-Line as far as your weights, even for those individuals who are on juice.

Just keep doing what your doing, I guarantee there wont be very many people at any position other than line that will be able to put up what u are putting up...especially at JC.. you will own.

Do a lot of agility work, underwater running and general conditioning (parachute, wind sprints, quickness drills etc.) If your quick, agile and can run anything under a 4.6, you will be a shoe in for 1-A ball after a year or so of JC. IMO


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Sep 23, 2004)

Maybe you'll be back down here by then and you can help me train.  I'm not sure exactly what the average is for the major compounds like squats, deadlifts, military, and bench for college athletes.  

But I'll hit my goals in probably 3 months, and the hard part will be the agility/speed/etc training.  I gotta get past this damn ankle injury and work on my flexibility.  Let's see how all that works, eh?  BTW what kind of accutane cycle is good for prevention of zits, Dave?


----------



## camarosuper6 (Sep 23, 2004)

I dunno. Accutane is only available by prescription and our doctor is conservative. I would say get some of the stuff I did when I had a breakout, from him, which worked really well. It was some kind of antibiotic or something.


----------



## PreMier (Sep 23, 2004)

Dont know about college lifts.. but some kids at my highschool set state records.  210-220lbs and they could clean 315-335lbs.  They were some big mormon boys, totally clean.

Accutane is serious shit, that should be avoided.. Doesnt b12(injectable) help with acne?


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Sep 24, 2004)

P:  That's a helluva clean for a high school kid.  When I last did them (lon ago) I did 235 four or five times. I don't think I'll ever do them though.

Today's workout:
CG Bench press: 260 x 7 (15 seconds) x 3 (15 seconds) x 2
Form deadlifts: 415 (did several sets very slow and deliberate)
Pullups: Bodyweight + 45 x 6 (10 seconds) x 1 

Another low volume, enormously succesful workout.  Toot my own horn .  In any case my close grip bench press is very impressive to me.  Problem with my wrists though; the middle set hurts like hell.  I'm practicing form deadlifts, and I did 415 very slowly and held it as long as I could.  Even though this weight isn't enormous to me, after holding it for half a minute my back was well fatigued.  I'm really enjoying this day in my routine .


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Sep 25, 2004)

*New routine starting Sunday:*

Adjusting my routine in an Arthur jones/DC/ Dropset style brutalization program.  Each workout once a week.

*Day one: Legs / Abdominals*
Squats: 1 set to failure (superset leg extensions)
Leg extensions: x1 set x 8-10 (10 second pause) 1-4 reps
Calf rehab exercise
Situps: x8-12 reps to failure (10 second pause) 1-4 reps 6 second negatives.
*
Day two: Chest / Back*
CG bench press: x6-8 reps (15 second pause) x2-4 (15 second pause) x1-4 
Deadlift: 1 sets of form deadlifts
Pullups: x4-6 reps (10 second pause) x 1 (static hold, slow negative)
Upright rows: x6-8 (10 second pause), x2-4 (10 second pause), x1-4

*Day three: Shoulder / Arms*
Military press: x4-8 (pause, lower weight), x2-6 (pause) x1-4
Behind back shrugs: x6-8 reps
Tricep pulldowns: x6-8 (superset with dips)
Dips: x2-4
Barbell curl: x6-8 (10 second pause, lower weight), x2-4 (pause), x1-4

The intensity of this program will give me little recourse but to do each once a week.  I will watch for signs of overtraining.  I'll do it for 4 weeks and carefully evaluate progress; if none is forthcoming I will modify it appropriately.  I do want opinions no this program, specifically from the guys I respect who come in here a lot (YM, Premiere, Gr8, SF, my bro, JD, monstar, etc).


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Sep 26, 2004)

Hardest workout I've ever had.

Squat: 430 x 18 (superset)
Leg extensions: 200 x 13
Weighted situps: 147.5 x 11

I did squats until I nearly lost my small lunch, and after I collapsed I crawled to the leg extension machine and did 200 pounds 13 times.  I was utterly incapacitated for 3 minutes afterwards.  NO calf rehab today, I'll save that for next time.

As far as weighted situps go, I just got the new HIT book Dr. Darden and it made me reevaluate forced reps.  I forced two reps on my situps and my abs are still vastly pumped.


----------



## P-funk (Sep 26, 2004)

Happy B-day DD.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Sep 26, 2004)

Thanks funk


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 26, 2004)

Duncans Donuts said:
			
		

> Adjusting my routine in an Arthur jones/DC/ Dropset style brutalization program.  Each workout once a week.
> 
> *Day one: Legs / Abdominals*
> Squats: 1 set to failure (superset leg extensions)
> ...



DD - 

I like the exercies you've set up - the Squat/Extention Superset looks like a bitch!!    The only think I'd be concerned with is getting your Quads overpowering your hams.....

It looks like (from your lastest post) - this workout WORKED!


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Sep 26, 2004)

I agree, I was worried about the quads overpowering the hams.  However, I used to do the reverse; pre-exhaust using the leg extensions, and I just couldn't handle it psychologically.  I may start doing stiff legged deads, too.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 27, 2004)

Duncans Donuts said:
			
		

> I agree, I was worried about the quads overpowering the hams.  However, I used to do the reverse; pre-exhaust using the leg extensions, and I just couldn't handle it psychologically.  I may start doing stiff legged deads, too.



Good idea  -  that's what I was thinking.


----------



## M.J.H. (Sep 27, 2004)

Workouts are looking solid DD, good luck achieving your goals!


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Sep 28, 2004)

Thanks Monstar 

Today my workout was not as progressive as typically.  My military press is stagnant (took long enough) and I was correcting form on my arm exercises - dropped the weight slightly.  Also fixed my behind the back shrugs, in which my ROM was limited.

Military press: 230 x 3 (lower weight) 195 x 4 (10 seconds) 194 x 2
Behind back shrug: 285 x 9
Barbell curl: 140 x 9 (10 second pause) x 1 (6 seconds up, 6 down)
Rope pulldowns: 125 x 6 (superset dips)
Dips: x 3

Now that my form is down pat, I expect my progress to slowly climb up and gains to be more obvious.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Sep 28, 2004)

Trick the Military Press. 

After warmups, jump straight to your 1RM. Drop to a set of 6 with 40lb less and do 6 reps. Load your 1RM+5 and hit a single. Drop 40lb for 6 again. Now add your 1RM+10 to the bar and hit it.

Promises all around that your plateau is gone. Just an idea betwixt friends.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Sep 28, 2004)

I will do that word for word on my next workout   Thanks SF


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 29, 2004)

Duncans Donuts said:
			
		

> Adjusting my routine in an Arthur jones/DC/ Dropset style brutalization program.  Each workout once a week.
> 
> *Day one: Legs / Abdominals*
> Squats: 1 set to failure (superset leg extensions)
> ...



I like that workout.  I agree with yellowmoomba though.  I would get some SLDLs in there.  I think SLDLs are my favorite leg exercise.  I might even scratch the leg extensions and put those in it's place to keep the compound exercise theme going.  Also, you may want to consider CG pullups for a nice compound bicep exercise.  I have really come to like them.  Just some ideas for you to ponder.

One day I plan on trying the HIT training protocol out.  After flipping through your journal, I can see that it is working exceptionally well for you.  I am especially impressed with your bicep curls and squats.  Good luck.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Sep 29, 2004)

Thanks for the input CP.

Only problem with SLDLs is that I'm worried about the overlapping effect it could have on my normal deadlift routines.  I'd always considered the heavy squats and normal deadlifts enough work for my hams; adding stiff legged deads to a routine that's already enormously hard on my body worries me.  Not sure what to do.

CG pullups I do for my lats, weighted.  This is another reason my bicep routine is so simple (one set of bb curls).  Thanks for the compliments and I appreciate the feedback.  If you ever discuss HIT open up a thread and I'll be first in line


----------



## PreMier (Sep 29, 2004)

Do you like A&M or the Cowboys?  I went to the A&M vs UofU opener.  They got spanked


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Sep 29, 2004)

Gig em   They got beat against Utah but that's okay; Franchione came back and made some exceptional adjustments.  If they beat K-State next week they will be bowl bound again, get recruiting up, and be powerful next season.


----------



## PreMier (Sep 29, 2004)

Just so you know I live in Salt Lake, thats why I went lol  My uncle graduated from A&M, so I also like them.  I was quite disappointed in how they played though.. They couldnt catch a ball, and the penalties


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Sep 30, 2004)

Bent rows: 245 x 7 (pause) x 3
Pullups: Bodyweight + 50 x 5 (pause) x 1 - slow negatives
Form deadlifts
Closegrip Bench press: 265 x 7 (pause) x 3 (pause) x 1

The bent rows were tough.  Haven't done them in what feels like months.  Hopefully my progress will expand quickly.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Oct 2, 2004)

Another workout, today.

Squats: 435 x 17 (superset leg extensions)
Leg Extensions: 210 x 11 
Calf raises (rehab): 355 x 16 (pause) x 3
Situps: 150 x 12

Incapacitated for 3 or 4 minutes from working after the workout.  Nice overall.


----------



## M.J.H. (Oct 2, 2004)

Damn man, your squats are absolutely phenomenal! You gotta' get some videos up, bud. Not like I or anyone is doubting you, just to see what kind of form you're using etc. I gotta' see those deadlifts too. How is your physique coming along?


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Oct 2, 2004)

Thanks MS 

I don't have a digi cam, although I think one of my buds does.  As for my deadlifts, I injured my lower back a while back and I'm doing some side work to carefully improve that facet of my training.  Right now I'm only working on form and not damaging anything with 425 or so pounds for a handful of slow reps.  I'm not using straps at the moment either in regards to improve my grip.  It's been tough for me to use low weights in my deadlifts, but I'm a big picture kind of guy, so I'm fighting to not go really heavy and sacrifice myself.  Gotta be the strongest guy on the team when I report for football in 11 months - I won't be there if I hurt myself.

I'm hoping that everything will be back into shape by January.  I'll do some deadlift vids as soon as my lower back is back into shape.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Oct 2, 2004)

Oh, and as far as my physique is concerned, I'm at about 224 pounds right now and looking to hit 240 or 245 by the time December is collapsing.  I just took a measurement of my chest after 6 weeks of cg bench presses and I'm just under 50 inches now with hardly any chest fat (minus the nipples, grr.)  My legs seem to be getting much bigger now too, as they seemed kind of skinny for while considering the weight I was using.


----------



## M.J.H. (Oct 2, 2004)

Damn, awesome to hear bud. So you're training for football huh? I don't see many explosive type movements like power cleans or hang cleans, etc. Just not a big fan of them? 

About your physique, that's going to be nuts if you hit 240-250 by December. Talk about being enormous. How tall are you again? Sorry if you already told me. I am going to start another M1T cycle in a few days---so hopefully that will help me get up to 235 or so, we'll see what happens. I don't want to gain any bodyfat with this M1T cycle, so I am going to have to keep my diet clean.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Oct 2, 2004)

Yeah man training for football.  I'm not a fan of power cleans or "explosive" lifts because I don't think they are the best methods of strength training.  Good football players are built on the field.

I'm 6'1 - yeah I'm hoping to hit 245 and then slim down to 230-235 by the time the next season comes around.  Lots of speed/agility training to come in the future.  How long you running the M1t?


----------



## M.J.H. (Oct 2, 2004)

Probably 3 weeks, and then some Nolva afterwards for my PCT. I ran it like 4-5 weeks last time and after 3.5 weeks I was feeling so friggin' foggy-minded, it was getting ridiculous. I couldn't handle the side effects. Oh well.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Oct 4, 2004)

Workout:

Military Press: 215 x 7 (pause) 205 x 3 (pause) 185 x 3
Upright row: 135 x 10 (pause) x 3
BB curl: 145 x 8 (pause) x 1
Tricep pulldown: 125 x 8 (superset dips)
Dips: x 3

I apologize to SF, i was going to try something he suggested and i totally forgot.  Today I focused exclusively on form and not leaning back on my MP.  I should hit 10 reps next time with 215 easily.


----------



## soxmuscle (Oct 5, 2004)

Lets see some pictures


----------



## PreMier (Oct 5, 2004)

Yea, no shit


----------



## camarosuper6 (Oct 5, 2004)

Believe me fellaz... hes nothing special to look at


----------



## camarosuper6 (Oct 5, 2004)




----------



## soxmuscle (Oct 5, 2004)

camarosuper6 said:
			
		

> Believe me fellaz... hes nothing special to look at


He looks pretty damn big in that avatar of his...


----------



## PreMier (Oct 5, 2004)

camarosuper6 said:
			
		

> Believe me fellaz... hes nothing special to look at


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Oct 6, 2004)

Here's a recent picture of me, plain clothes.  Pretty grainy.


----------



## soxmuscle (Oct 6, 2004)

You've got some big arms, my freind.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Oct 6, 2004)

thanks dude.


----------



## M.J.H. (Oct 7, 2004)

Pic is looking solid, bro.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Oct 7, 2004)

Now that I'm back in a "bulking" phase, I'm relatively pleased with my leaning out portion.  My arms are 18 inches, chest 49 1/4, calves sitting at 16 1/2, thighs 26, forearms 14.  The width of my shoulder from deltoid to deltoid is 21 inches.  Considering that about 6 or so pound of fat two months ago my measurements were nearly identical, I take that as a good sign.

Thanks for the kudos, Mike.  As a guy who's the same age as me you're freakishly strong.  Keep up the good work.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Oct 7, 2004)

Too bad we can train good looks into you.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Oct 9, 2004)

Haven't been updating the journal, but I hit some PBs recently.  Hit 270 for 8 reps on a CG bench press (although, however, the grip isn't as narrow as some would do).   I'm rackin 425 for 15 on squats at the moment, doing some nice rehab on my ankle and am really perfecting the form on my deadlifts.  By the end of the month I'd like to be able to do  415 for 10 reps without sacrificing form.


----------



## M.J.H. (Oct 10, 2004)

CG bench strength is awesome DD, nice work.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Oct 21, 2004)

Okay, waking up my dead journal for a quick update - though I can't really handle updating it every day.

Squats: 440 x 12 (smith)
Military press: 230 x 7 (seated, perfectly vertical press)
CG Bench: 285 x 7 (my grip is inside of shoulder width by a respectable amount)

My back recovery is going well.  Form is looking good and I should be back to where I started before the end of my bulking (quote) phase, sometime in January.  All the ancillary movements are progressing well 

As for squats, I'm going deep, down to the safety latch.  Deeper than parallel, so my reps have sunk but my muscles are feeling a better level of complete incapacitation.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Oct 26, 2004)

Goals status:

Squat: 450 x 13 (below parallel, smith)
Military press: 235 x 6
CG press (hands inside shoulder width): 290 x  7

My lower back is strengthed again and I am back in the 400 pounds deadlift range of reps - I should be in the 500s again before December.  My focus is starchly on form.  

I haven't reviewed the journal, but 450 x 13 is something I feel very proud with


----------



## soxmuscle (Oct 26, 2004)

Boy, are you strong...


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Oct 26, 2004)

Thank you sox


----------



## PreMier (Oct 26, 2004)

Yea, and you keep a journal about as good as Dave


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Oct 26, 2004)

Guilty as charged.  My brother was supposed to do a HIT workout with me today, but got tied up with some ladies*








[SIZE=-5]* bitches[/SIZE]


----------



## PreMier (Oct 26, 2004)

Hippie ladies?  Or is he back near home?


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Oct 26, 2004)

Naw he's back home till Monday - arrived on Saturday.  A hippie lady is a filthy ugly lady.


----------



## M.J.H. (Oct 26, 2004)

Everything is looking great DD, keep up the hard work man!  

How's the diet?


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 26, 2004)

Duncans Donuts said:
			
		

> Goals status:
> 
> Squat: 450 x 13 (below parallel, smith)
> Military press: 235 x 6
> ...



You should be proud.  Those are some scary numbers.  You are looking big too man.

Just curious though, why do you do smith squats?  Is it personal preference?  Safer to achieve absolute failure?  I can't stand the smitch machine for any exercise, but that's just me.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Oct 26, 2004)

Yeah, I go to positive failure on the smith machine.  It is strictly an economic decision - at the time I couldn't afford a rack, so I went for the smith.  As far as strengthening my legs (instead of strengthening my free weight squat) it has been incontrovertibly affective.  It gets the job done (for me, weight training is a tool to achieve a greater means; I really don't like working out).

Thanks for the compliments CP, they mean a lot


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 27, 2004)

Good lifts DD!     Are you doing any special training for football?


----------



## M.J.H. (Oct 27, 2004)

New avatar looks great DD, your traps are out of control!


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 27, 2004)

Duncans Donuts said:
			
		

> Yeah, I go to positive failure on the smith machine.  It is strictly an economic decision - at the time I couldn't afford a rack, so I went for the smith.  As far as strengthening my legs (instead of strengthening my free weight squat) it has been incontrovertibly affective.  It gets the job done (for me, weight training is a tool to achieve a greater means; I really don't like working out).
> 
> Thanks for the compliments CP, they mean a lot



Ah, economics, they control more of our lives than we would like.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Oct 27, 2004)

YM: Thanks man, right now I'm just doing my old routine with a lot of calories on the intake and I start the important stuff (speed/agility/endurance/fundamentals) end of December.  I started doing Hang Cleans as suggested by P-funk, but other than that it's just strength as always.

Monstar:  Thanks brother, that picture is suprisingly old, when I was weighing about 210 when I first started HIT - I found it and thought it looked good enough to use as an avatar . I'm about 25-30 pounds heavier now.

Cowpimp: Economics suck.  I wish I had a rack, but again, I don't consider it essential to build strong legs, so I may just stick with the smith until I max out it's capacity.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Nov 3, 2004)

Donuts update:

Hit some personal bests: 
Squats: 455 x 14 (superset leg extensions)
Leg extensions (not pulley): 225 x  11
Military press: 245 x 6
Close-grip Bench (inside shoulder width): 300 x 6

My ancillary exercises are also doing very well.  On narrow grip e-z bar curls (palms supinated) I'm hitting 145 for 9 reps; skull crushers I'm doing at around 140 pounds; pullups I'm using 50 pounds around my waist; situps with 180 pounds on my chest.  Progress has been good.

My deadlifts, after the lower back problems, are back in the mid 400s for reps.  I expect to be working out with low 500s for 6-8 reps by the time late December rolls around.  I've had people evaluating my form, and because of this have had the opportunity to perfect it.  It is immaculate at the weights I'm doing.

As far as this IM comp goes, right now I am weighing a soild 241 pounds.  My body fat is between 13-14 percent.  Chest is roughly 50 inches, could be 49 or 51 depending on how you go around my lats.  Waist at navel is 35 inches.  Arms at 18 inches, but I seem to store less fat around there, so I'm not to worried about that.  Deltoid width is slightly above 22 inches, though it's hard to measure so it could be a half inch lower or higher.  Upper thighs between 28-29 inches.

I hope to shed my bodyfat to 8 percent at a body weight between 230-235 for my college football playing weight - I should be there inside of 3 months.  Also, my Spurs destroyed the Kings tonight (Tim Duncan had 30 pounds and 14 boards - excellent - if anyone wondered how I got my IM name, there's why) and my pres candidate won (Dubya).

Good few days.


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 3, 2004)

Excellent lifts.  I've said it once and I'll say it again, you are one strong dude.  My pick to win the Mr. IM competition.


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 3, 2004)

Glad to hear you are progressing nicely.  However, I now hate you because you voted for Bush.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Nov 3, 2004)

I respect anyone's opinion if they have convictions...I expect the same in return   Thanks for the compliments both of you.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Nov 4, 2004)

Looks scary alright.

I did pull today...

No deadlifts because quads still shakey.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Nov 4, 2004)

Dave, how are your HIT workouts doing ?  What are you gonna be pulling?  Deadlift reps to failure, btw, are ENORMOUSLY HARD and dangerous, so be careful.


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 4, 2004)

Duncans Donuts said:
			
		

> I respect anyone's opinion if they have convictions...I expect the same in return   Thanks for the compliments both of you.



When I said I now hate you, I meant that with the utmost respect.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Nov 4, 2004)

No offense took


----------



## M.J.H. (Nov 4, 2004)

Hey DD, everything is looking solid my man, keep it up. 455 for 14 on squats is absolutely insane bud. 

BTW, check your PM's.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Nov 7, 2004)

Need to update the journal.


BTW.... im sore today in chest AND back... but am DYING to go to the gym and hit squats for some reason...


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 7, 2004)

Team Duncan Donuts.  You heard it here first, ha.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Nov 8, 2004)

Don't let me down, boys.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 8, 2004)

Hey there man. Just read some of your journal, pretty impressive. I'm really interested in HIT training. Might be better for my tendonitis in my elbow. How long do you go between w/o's and how long do your w/o's take?


----------



## shutupntra1n (Nov 8, 2004)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> Team Duncan Donuts. You heard it here first, ha.


  I want in... Find some room for me. I can be the towel girl for the crew


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Nov 8, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> How long do you go between w/o's and how long do your w/o's take?



Every other day or every two days.  My workouts take about 20 minutes - leg workouts about 25, because after squats and leg extensions it usually takes me 8-10 minutes before I can effectively walk again.

I would recommend the program to anyone.



> I want in... Find some room for me. I can be the towel girl for the crew



 Are you kidding?  You could be first team All-American


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Nov 8, 2004)

I had a good workout today:

Squats: 460 x 13 (superset leg extensions)
Leg extensions: 227.25
Calf-raises: 390 x 15
Good AMs: 145, 165 x 14 (worked on form)

I had to wait a while after my first 2 exercises before I could move.  I almost hit 14 reps on the squats - I am still going slightly below parallel, and I'm happy with the results.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Nov 8, 2004)

Duncans Donuts said:
			
		

> Every other day or every two days. My workouts take about 20 minutes - leg workouts about 25, because after squats and leg extensions it usually takes me 8-10 minutes before I can effectively walk again.
> 
> I would recommend the program to anyone.
> 
> ...


 I'll check your form for you


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 8, 2004)

I don't even feel worthy of posting in this journal.  Damn DD.


----------



## M.J.H. (Nov 8, 2004)

Wow, DD, your squats are out of control bud. I might consider doing them in the Smith-machine after a few weeks of regular freeweight squatting. We'll see.


----------



## PreMier (Nov 8, 2004)

You didnt show up in Vegas?  And whats this IM comp?


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Nov 8, 2004)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> I'll check your form for you





How is the police thing going?  Did you grad the academy yet?  Make sure you don't go to hippie la la land like my poor brother.

Jersey: Thanks JD.  The only thing I'm really passionate about is football.  I'm telling you I hate working out, if it weren't a means to a better end I'd quit..

Monstar: Do whatever feels best, Smith machines are hard on the knees but I can go all out like nothing on them, and my legs as far as football is concerned are exactly where I want them and improving..

P: Yeah, me and my brother didn't make it out.  I don't think my little Honda would take it...the IM comp is a Johnnnny challenge gone good.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Nov 8, 2004)

Started my leaning down diet a few days ago.  Currently weighing in at 238.  Expect to hit 230 at 8 percent body fat, though it will take some work.  My calories will be between 3000-3500 calories, most clean with a semi cheat meal every day.  Also taking some ephedra mildy in the morning to keep me going after breakfast.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Nov 9, 2004)

Hey doll  Ahhhh yes I love your choice of words... "Leaning Down Diet"    I hate the words "Cutting Diet". Just makes me think size loss.  230 @ 8% bf... mmm I want pix of that to hang on my bedroom wall  

I'm not in the academy now. Hopefully soon. B/c of how things are here in Jersey, my chances are phenominal I will get something soon. The one list I'm on comes out soon. :bounce: Yes I feel bad for Dave out in East-Jabib


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 9, 2004)

230 @ 8% if huge man.  You have to post some pics when you get in that kind of shape.  That is quite a feat for a natural bodybuilder...  Assuming you are natural that is...


----------



## PreMier (Nov 9, 2004)

I think Duncans is "legal/over the counter".  I think he used M1T.  So not really natural.


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 9, 2004)

I don't think so.  I am pretty sure it's just creatine and protein for him.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Nov 9, 2004)

I take DIHYDRATEST®, feauturing the number one anabolic substance period: dihydrogen monoxide.  Clincal tests have indicated that the powerful chemical structure and hypertrophic qualities of DD's patent pending anobolix matrix-supreme DIHYDRATEST®, when compared to a test group with no supplementation using none of the mass-inducing ingredients of the formulaicly PERFECT PATENT PENDING DIHYDRATEST®, offered a 900% percent increase in performance (weight lifted) after 10 minutes of training.   Doctors were STUNNED when they bore witness to featured MIND BLOWING VASCULAR PUMPS that have only been dreamed about before the NUMBINGLY EXCEPTIONAL LEGAL CHEMICAL MATRIX OF MASS, DIHYDRATEST®.  Order now.


----------



## PreMier (Nov 9, 2004)

Straight answer?


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 9, 2004)

Duncans Donuts said:
			
		

> I take DIHYDRATEST®, feauturing the number one anabolic substance period: dihydrogen monoxide.  Clincal tests have indicated that the powerful chemical structure and hypertrophic qualities of DD's patent pending anobolix matrix-supreme DIHYDRATEST®, when compared to a test group with no supplementation using none of the mass-inducing ingredients of the formulaicly PERFECT PATENT PENDING DIHYDRATEST®, offered a 900% percent increase in performance (weight lifted) after 10 minutes of training.   Doctors were STUNNED when they bore witness to featured MIND BLOWING VASCULAR PUMPS that have only been dreamed about before the NUMBINGLY EXCEPTIONAL LEGAL CHEMICAL MATRIX OF MASS, DIHYDRATEST®.  Order now.



Haha, for a second you had me going there.  I thought you had copied and pasted that spiel from some supplement website.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Nov 10, 2004)

Mike's secret is insulin.


Before you all get excited, hes a diabetic.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Du (Nov 10, 2004)

Duncans Donuts said:
			
		

> I take DIHYDRATEST®, feauturing the number one anabolic substance period: dihydrogen monoxide. Clincal tests have indicated that the powerful chemical structure and hypertrophic qualities of DD's patent pending anobolix matrix-supreme DIHYDRATEST®, when compared to a test group with no supplementation using none of the mass-inducing ingredients of the formulaicly PERFECT PATENT PENDING DIHYDRATEST®, offered a 900% percent increase in performance (weight lifted) after 10 minutes of training. Doctors were STUNNED when they bore witness to featured MIND BLOWING VASCULAR PUMPS that have only been dreamed about before the NUMBINGLY EXCEPTIONAL LEGAL CHEMICAL MATRIX OF MASS, DIHYDRATEST®. Order now.


This is really ironic - I take the same stuff! Very good, strong stuff.


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 10, 2004)

du510 said:
			
		

> This is really ironic - I take the same stuff! Very good, strong stuff.


Is it a real product?


----------



## PreMier (Nov 10, 2004)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> Is it a real product?



No.


----------



## Du (Nov 10, 2004)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> Is it a real product?


Yes it is.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Nov 10, 2004)

Actually in relativeity I sent him some nudes and ever since then his posted work outs have been Through The ROOF


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 10, 2004)

EDIT:  Im an idiot.  I take alot of dehydration monoxide.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Nov 10, 2004)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> PreMier seems to think it is, and du doesn't. So which is it?


I hate to whore up D's beautiful journal but it was the pictures that upped the training and the lamens term for the previous meds is _Viagra_.


----------



## Cold Iron (Nov 11, 2004)

DD- so you only take in around 1g protein/lb? Can you post a typical day's diet for you? thx


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Nov 11, 2004)

I have roughly 250-300 grams of protein a day now, as I'm trying to add weight before I cut the weight out for football.  Now I'm actually 500 calories below my old bulk routine.

I have most of my protein post workout, 4-8 hours after.  I'm a firm believer that the amount of protein is less significant than having the appropriate amount at the right time.  Lots of tuna fish, lean sandwhich meats, multigrain breads and poultry.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 11, 2004)

I've experimented with all different amounts of protein also and 275-300 grams ed seems to work the best for me also.  Any more just makes me , and with less, I seem to lose mass.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Nov 13, 2004)

Just coming by to say hello cutie pie and see how it's going !!!


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Nov 13, 2004)

Thanks for stoppin by SnT.  I keep watching your journal and your progress is good.  It's nice to see a chick who is really good at working out, unlike the few girls I know who pump 1.5 pound dumbells endlessly 

I'm going to fly up North to Sacramento today and meet my brother.  Last few days I've had great workouts, and here's where I stand going into a 3 or 4 day rest.

Military Press 255 x 5 (failed on 6) 
Squats 460 x 15
CG bench press 300 x 7 
Full Range Calf Raises: 400 x 15 

I'm so excited about taking time off I can't explain it.  Everyone have a nice time while I'm gone.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Nov 13, 2004)

I promise not to fill your lovely journal with trash while you're gone   Have a good safe trip and tell Big D I said Wassup


----------



## M.J.H. (Nov 13, 2004)

Have a great time DD, workout looks great bud!


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 13, 2004)

Duncans Donuts said:
			
		

> Military Press 255 x 5 (failed on 6)
> Squats 460 x 15
> CG bench press 300 x 7
> Full Range Calf Raises: 400 x 15



Wow, calm down there buddy.  255 x 5 on the military press is just ludicrous.  Those squats are looking sick too.

How close of a grip do you useon your CGs?


----------



## Cold Iron (Nov 21, 2004)

You can't stop Lamond Murray, you can only hope to contain him....


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Nov 29, 2004)

Update:

My strength has slipped lately and I've hit a plateau (this rarely happens to me).  Current lifts:

CG bench press: 285 x 6
Military press: 240 x 8
Deadlifts: Lower back injury
Squats: 465 x 14
Chinups: BW + 60 x 4 

Compared to just a few weeks ago, these lifts are down.  I have dropped several pounds of fat but not preserved the muscle well it seems (I'm weighing in relatively lean at 233 pounds).

I'm adjusting the rep range to give my CNS a shot.  Drop the weight about 5-10 percent and move the rep range for upper body to 8-12 and 15-20 for my legs.  Wish me luck


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 29, 2004)

Always after a rest, I seem to lose strength.  I am sure thats your problem and that you'll be up to where you were in no time.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 29, 2004)

> Wish me luck



good luck.  great number too.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Nov 29, 2004)

Thanks for the support.

Sox:  You may be right, but typically I get stronger after a break...frankly I think it's the fact that my diet wasn't responsible enough.  Maybe my intensity has been slipping too, I don't know.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Nov 29, 2004)

Day one of higher rep training:

New rep scheme will be 16-20 for legs, 8-12 for upper body.  Today's workout -

Squats: 425 x 19 (ALMOST 20) superset leg extensions
Leg extensions: 200 x 16
Block calf-raises: 410 x 17
Good AMs: 155 x 10

I did the leg extensions as fast as I could, with a maximum hold on the last rep.  I almost eeked out a 20th rep on squats but my mind gave in and I fell.  Don't worry about my weak Good mornings, I did them about 20 reps shy of failure just as a light rehab for my lower back, which has been troubling me.  My last workout I used 40 pounds more on the squat and barely nailed 14 reps - my body should adjust quickly to this rep range.  My leg extensions I dropped 30 pounds but did the reps quickly and I liked the switch.  I kept the weight on my calf raises and banged out 3 more reps than last time.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Nov 29, 2004)

Goddamit I Hate Women So Fuekcn Much Fuckfukfuckufkc> Piece Ofs Hit


----------



## PreMier (Nov 29, 2004)

Are you drunk?   What happened?


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 29, 2004)

Duncans Donuts said:
			
		

> Goddamit I Hate Women So Fuekcn Much Fuckfukfuckufkc> Piece Ofs Hit


Okay.  What happened?


----------



## camarosuper6 (Nov 29, 2004)

It probably has something to do with Becca.


----------



## PreMier (Nov 29, 2004)

Who is Becca?  Fill us in


----------



## camarosuper6 (Nov 29, 2004)

lol. WELL.....

My gf has a younger sister. Shes 18 and a cute one alright... but, well, to make a long story short, shes kinda ditzy and immature.  She's not a ho or anything like that, just the typical teenage drama queen who is a complete goofball and gets even stupider when she hangs around her friends.

I think she's a blast, but then again, shes like my lil sister, so her goofiness isnt a big deal to me usually.  Mike tries to hang out with her and she's just so OUT THERE, and shes a complete flake with him.  

Me and my gf have been together for 6 years, so Mike has known Becca for a long time and its impossible to hang out with her because of her flakiness and the fact shes just a complete goofball.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Nov 29, 2004)

I have some pics.. Ill have to post them of us.... if I can get my hands on a scanner.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 29, 2004)

Duncans Donuts said:
			
		

> Goddamit I Hate Women So Fuekcn Much Fuckfukfuckufkc> Piece Ofs Hit



LMAO.....this isn't my journal is it??


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Nov 29, 2004)

No no no, it has nothing to do with that waste of time Rebekah, it has something to do with someone else.  Surely she ditched me again today, but that's come to be expected, like Johnnny being a fucking waste of life who won't shut up.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Nov 29, 2004)

This has to do with a girl who has a boyfriend who is in jail and 150 pounds with change in his pocket soaking wet that is such a complete bitch that I hit on his woman in front of him, her using him as an excuse not to go out with me

oh that and I'm too big


----------



## shutupntra1n (Dec 3, 2004)

That situation sounds complicated. Where did the other avi go? I liked that one


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Dec 3, 2004)

Complicated as can be   Like all things in the realm of dating

Today I had a good workout, probably my best leg workout ever.  My heart rate was in the 190-200 bpm range 10 minutes after the workout.

Squat: 430 x 19 (failed on 20) superset leg extensions
Leg extensions: 202.5 x 19
Calf-raises full ROM: 415 x 16

I knew it was a good workout when I laid on the floor for 10 minutes in excrucuating muscle numbing pain.  After the calf workout I decided that to add anything else in would make me lose my mind.

Yesterday I also had a good workout getting back to deadlifts:

CG Bench (wider grip than normal): 280 x 9
Pushups: x 41
Deadlifts: 440 x 7
Pullups: 62.5 x 4, x 3 - 8 second negatives.


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 3, 2004)

Those numbers are just fucking sick man.  Oh yeah, and I second that comment about women.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Dec 4, 2004)

Holy smokes on the pushups  The whole wo 

Good stuff


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Dec 4, 2004)

Cowpimp:  Thanks for the compliments man.  For some reason my body actually responds well to higher rep ranges for legs.  I dropped them significantly to 12-14 and my progress got stagnant.   

SnT:  Thank you   I just gotta keep adding strength while I drop the flab   Thanks for stopping in.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Dec 4, 2004)

Yeah I am working on doing pull ups right now unassisted. I am finally able to do the chin ups but pullups are a pain in the butt. I am impressed since you're a big boy at the pull ups and push ups. 

Do you play football for college or just for fun?


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Dec 4, 2004)

Hoping to get to Texas A&M since I still have my elibility because I tore a ligament last year.  Defitently college


----------



## shutupntra1n (Dec 4, 2004)

Duncans Donuts said:
			
		

> Hoping to get to Texas A&M since I still have my elibility because I tore a ligament last year. Defitently college


That's cool. G'luck with it.   Is that the only sport you play


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Dec 4, 2004)

Yeah, my body isn't really designed for much else, except backing people down in basketball


----------



## shutupntra1n (Dec 4, 2004)

Duncans Donuts said:
			
		

> Yeah, my body isn't really designed for much else, except backing people down in basketball


  You mean to tell me no tennis  

j/k


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Dec 4, 2004)

.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Dec 5, 2004)

Duncans Donuts said:
			
		

> .


Golf


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Dec 10, 2004)

I've really been training too much.

My weight is a solid 232 right now, and my stomach is the flattest it has ever been (at least going back to grade school).  My love handles are also going away, and I'm really stoked.

My diet is relatively clean and relatively low, but my strength increases (albeit slower in coming) are advancing, largely in my opinion in accordance with my huge doses of insulin and post workout supplementation.  

I hit a plateau recently, lost a lot of strength because of my diet and re-evaluated everything.  I'm much more isocaloric now, using much smaller increases in weight (screw the 2.5 pound weights on each side, I'm doing 1.25 now) and working out much less (for some absurd reason I had been going 5 times a week.   )

Since this switch to 3 days a week and a NTF training session, I've added some weight but kept losing the flab.  Here's my latest workout:

Squat: 432.5 x 19 superset leg extensions
Leg extension: 203.75 x 20
Calf raises: 412.5 x 16
Decline situps: 45 x 20

Today I will update with my "favorite" workout of all, my shoulders and arms.

Because of my reduced frequency, for my major muscle groups (minus back) I'm using specific high intensity techniques.  For my Legs, I'm supersetting after doing high rep squats with high rep leg extensions.  Interestingly, though not necessarily suprisingly, this has improved my sprint speed in several football drills.  I recover faster.

For my bench press and military press, I am doing a DC style primary set followed by two rest pause supersets.

For my lats, I am finishing off my working sets by doing 3 slow negatives until I collapse as soon as the primary set is finished.

I'll keep this updated..


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Dec 10, 2004)

Good workout today...after a few days off and using less frequency I'm seeing my numbers jump back up.  Although not up to my best of 250 on military press for 5 a few months ago, the sets I am doing now are in perfect form to true failure.

Military press: 230 x 9 (rest pause) x 2 (rest pause) x 1
Concentrated curls: 67.5 x 7 (slow reps, 3 second negatives)
Tricep Dips: BW + 60 x 9 (rest pause) x 4 - 8 second negatives
Upright rows: 190 x 10


----------



## camarosuper6 (Dec 10, 2004)

Good stuff.  Glad to see you smashed your plateau.


----------



## M.J.H. (Dec 10, 2004)

Everything is looking good DD, keep up the hard work. Are you still trying to drop some more fat?


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Dec 10, 2004)

Yeah, my fat loss is going really really good.  I'm weighin around 232 right now and I'm way skinnier then I have ever been as far as my bodyfat is concerned.  My diet is really clean and my post workout is doing exceptionally well.  I plan on maybe hitting some UA and seeing if I can hit the all mighty 8 percent goal I've had


----------



## chris mason (Dec 11, 2004)

How do you perform your squats?  What sort of stance and depth and do you use knee wraps?


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Dec 11, 2004)

I do smith machine squats.  To be fair, the smith machine I use is without a doubt the best smith machine around, it feels almost identical to when I do free weight squats.  I'm pretty sorely cricized for it, but I confidently go to failure using it and it's transferred over well to my athletic performance.  

Slightly beyond shoulder width stance, below parallel.  The last 3-4 reps could probably be classified as rest-pause.


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 11, 2004)

Way to overcome those plateaus.  Hella nice lifts.


----------



## chris mason (Dec 12, 2004)

Duncans Donuts said:
			
		

> I do smith machine squats. To be fair, the smith machine I use is without a doubt the best smith machine around, it feels almost identical to when I do free weight squats. I'm pretty sorely cricized for it, but I confidently go to failure using it and it's transferred over well to my athletic performance.
> 
> Slightly beyond shoulder width stance, below parallel. The last 3-4 reps could probably be classified as rest-pause.


Wraps or no wraps?


As to the Smith machine, anyone giving you shit about that is a moron.  If you are not a competitive powerlifter there is no compelling reason not to squat using a Smith. It is really a matter of preference especially when one also performs deadlifts.


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 12, 2004)

chris mason said:
			
		

> Wraps or no wraps?
> 
> 
> As to the Smith machine, anyone giving you shit about that is a moron.  If you are not a competitive powerlifter there is no compelling reason not to squat using a Smith. It is really a matter of preference especially when one also performs deadlifts.



I think the smith squat is great for a routine like DD's.  It allows him to reach failure in a much safer manner.  With that said, I hate smitch machines, and I use them for nothing.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Dec 12, 2004)

Nah Chris, no wraps.  Should I be using them?  I'm severely ignorant on the topic..

Thanks for the kudos, CP.  Today I have a chest day and hopefully I'll have blasted that plateau too...I just got back into deadlifts after being limited by my lower back, and that's progressing relatively well.


----------



## chris mason (Dec 12, 2004)

No, I was just curious.  That is a very impressive squat irrespective of the whole Smith machine issue.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Dec 13, 2004)

I started using wraps about 2 months ago. They helped significantly with heavy shrugs and DB Lunges. I do think negelcting them a lot helped my forearm size


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Dec 14, 2004)

Squat: 490 x 10 (almost 11) superset leg extensions
Leg extension: 205 x 22
Calf-raises: 420 x 15
Situps: 45 x 35 (timed)

Great workout today...I was tired of high rep squats so I jumped to 5 plates and rammed out 10 solid reps and should have had an eleventh.


----------



## soxmuscle (Dec 14, 2004)

You remind me of an animal of some kind.  Look at those lifts.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Dec 14, 2004)

Thx brother.

Ironically, before I worked out a girl - friend of mine commented that I had skinny legs.  She meant my calves, but it pissed me off, because of my terrible calf genetics.


----------



## BigDyl (Dec 14, 2004)

omfg@ 490 x 10.  Jesus dude!


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Dec 14, 2004)

Thanks friend.  My butt cramped on the first rep because I'm not accustomed to the weight, but after that cleared up the weight felt light.  I quit probably a rep or two before failure because I was nervous about having the plates loaded back there - but I was really satisfied with how easy it felt.


----------



## PreMier (Dec 14, 2004)

Your calves arent skinny if I recall.  How big are they again?


----------



## PreMier (Dec 14, 2004)

Oh.. and that bitch, how dare she


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Dec 14, 2004)

17 inches 



> Oh.. and that bitch, how dare she



Man seriously...what a thing to say to a guy on leg day.


----------



## PreMier (Dec 14, 2004)

I wish mine were 17   But then again, im not as big as you.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Dec 14, 2004)

Really...I've seen pics of your legs before, they look pretty darn big to me   Weighin about 230 though I guess 17 inchers look kind of small...I train them with a great flair but I recognize my genetic limitations in the area of the gastrocnemius..


----------



## PreMier (Dec 14, 2004)

Thats my problem to, specifically the medial head.  My quads are nice, but calves are shit(about 15 1/2") and quads around the 25-26" mark.  Im around 205ish right now I think.  Havent been to the gym in a few weeks.


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 14, 2004)

Damn DD.  490 x 10 on a 1RM calculator comes out to 650.  You should consider entering a PL competition.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 15, 2004)

nice workout freak show!


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Dec 15, 2004)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Damn DD.  490 x 10 on a 1RM calculator comes out to 650.  You should consider entering a PL competition.



Thanks for the compliments CP.  I may go into powerlifting a long time from now, but I think now it would be detrimental to football...that and I don't really like working out.



> nice workout freak show!



  Thanks fellas, I respect the knowledge and training of all ya'll and the praise means a lot.  Anytime you have a way for me to improve my workouts be sure and let me know, I've been trying to use a 45 pound plate in my situps and add more reps in a shorter period of time.  That a good idea?



> 25-26" mark. Im around 205ish right now I think



25-26 inch quads at 205 are pretty awesome in my opinion.  Sounds like you got genetically shitty calves just like me; at 230 pounds mine look more like sticks.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Dec 15, 2004)

I also had a forearm workout that I will log in here:

Forearm curls: 135 x 10
Rev. Forearm curls: 105 x 11

I hold each of the reps for 2-3 seconds.  Surprisingly, after I pretty much crapped on the idea of doing direct forearm work, this workout done once a week I've improved my weight about 30-35 pounds and improved my deadlift / upright row grip endurance (or at least that is my perception).


----------



## chris mason (Dec 15, 2004)

I get the skinny leg comments as well.  I have good quads and shit calves.  C'est la vie!


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Dec 15, 2004)

I've seen pics of you Chris...you're ridiculously massive.  People don't understand the genetics of the calf 

My diet is doing well....I started small doses of UA recently and my caloric deficit is doing great.  My muscle is maintaining relatively well, largely in my opinion because of the insulin and nutrition I take post workout.

Today a pair of my shorts were slipping down my waist moreso than ever before.  A measurement around my navel indicated that I was inside of 34 inches (35 1/2 about a month ago).  My stomach is looking fat and my upper abdominals, while not crisp or sharp, are visible (though soft looking).  I've never ever had arm-vascularity and after I hop out of the shower the network of veins in my forearms are obvious and I have one that's visible in my right bicep and left tricep.  These are good signs for my conditioning, as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 15, 2004)

Duncans Donuts said:
			
		

> Today a pair of my shorts were slipping down my waist moreso than ever before.  A measurement around my navel indicated that I was inside of 34 inches (35 1/2 about a month ago).  My stomach is looking fat and my upper abdominals, while not crisp or sharp, are visible (though soft looking).  I've never ever had arm-vascularity and after I hop out of the shower the network of veins in my forearms are obvious and I have one that's visible in my right bicep and left tricep.  These are good signs for my conditioning, as far as I'm concerned.



That's why I say the mirror is the only tool you need to determine the effectiveness of cutting.  Those visible results are great.  Keep it up man.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Dec 16, 2004)

Duncans Donuts said:
			
		

> I've seen pics of you Chris...you're ridiculously massive. People don't understand the genetics of the calf
> 
> My diet is doing well....I started small doses of UA recently and my caloric deficit is doing great. My muscle is maintaining relatively well, largely in my opinion because of the insulin and nutrition I take post workout.
> 
> Today a pair of my shorts were slipping down my waist moreso than ever before. A measurement around my navel indicated that I was inside of 34 inches (35 1/2 about a month ago). My stomach is looking fat and my upper abdominals, while not crisp or sharp, are visible (though soft looking). I've never ever had arm-vascularity and after I hop out of the shower the network of veins in my forearms are obvious and I have one that's visible in my right bicep and left tricep. These are good signs for my conditioning, as far as I'm concerned.


Very nice description coming out of the shower 

Sounds like you're doing good. I would hate to see you give up or cut back on your training when football is over


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Dec 16, 2004)

Once I hit 8 percent I hope to maintain that.  I don't think it will be hard considering how much hard work is involved in skill training.  Being lean will make it easier for me to be fast and quick so long as I train appropriately.  I really want to be 230 pounds at that percentage, though.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Dec 16, 2004)

Another positive gain in the workout:

Military press: 232.5 x 9 (pause) x 3 (pause) x 1
Conc. Curl: 67.5 x 9
Dips: BW + 61.25 x 9 , x 4 Negative (8 second)
Upright rows: 192.5 x 10

Feeling good.  Diet still very strict and going well in the right direction.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Dec 16, 2004)

Damn. You are strong! I would hate to play ball with you  Especially in a pile up 
Do you do any ab work?


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Dec 16, 2004)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> Damn. You are strong! I would hate to play ball with you  Especially in a pile up
> Do you do any ab work?





Thanks, mucho.  I want to be stronger.  I do Ab work, i used to do slow weighted situps with 160 pounds but now I do timed fast situps with 50 or so pounds for high reps (35-40).


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 17, 2004)

Duncans Donuts said:
			
		

> Another positive gain in the workout:
> 
> Military press: 232.5 x 9 (pause) x 3 (pause) x 1
> Conc. Curl: 67.5 x 9
> ...




Nice workout DD!!    Very impressive weights    

HIT is a great way of training.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Dec 17, 2004)

Thanks YM...haven't seen you in a while.  HIT is the only way of training as far as I'm concerned, only takes me about an hour total a week to get my stuff taken care of...

Last night my diet was going exceptionally well, and my mom brought home about a million sweets.  I had 4 chocolates, a small slice of lemon bread, and a great deal of whet chex.  I had been doing fabulous up to this time, but played about 45 minutes of relatively intense basketball before hand so I'm not too upset.  Sometimes you just gotta have an extra scoop of wheat chex.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Dec 17, 2004)

Duncans Donuts said:
			
		

> Thanks YM...haven't seen you in a while. HIT is the only way of training as far as I'm concerned, only takes me about an hour total a week to get my stuff taken care of...
> 
> Last night my diet was going exceptionally well, and my mom brought home about a million sweets. I had 4 chocolates, a small slice of lemon bread, and a great deal of whet chex. I had been doing fabulous up to this time, but played about 45 minutes of relatively intense basketball before hand so I'm not too upset. Sometimes you just gotta have an extra scoop of wheat chex.


It must be the wheat cause I can never have just one Wheat Thin. Those bastards are contagious and infectious to NO END


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Dec 17, 2004)

Seriously, I am so hungry all the time.  My body is used to having the fuel necessary for everything and then some, and I'm struggling with the diet.  I just keep thinking about having that solid fatless look...hopefully I can persevere.

SNT, btw, u have a helluva ass.  Thought I'd point that out.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Dec 18, 2004)

Duncans Donuts said:
			
		

> Seriously, I am so hungry all the time. My body is used to having the fuel necessary for everything and then some, and I'm struggling with the diet. I just keep thinking about having that solid fatless look...hopefully I can persevere.
> 
> SNT, btw, u have a helluva ass. Thought I'd point that out.


 
Thanks   Dave was trying to convince me how nice Cali is lastnight. I'll have to plan some vacation time there. Where are y'll in Cali? Are you going to the Olympia in 05'. Do you know how long before they start selling the tickets? I'll have to ask someone around here that went last year. I want to see if my friend wants to go. 

   Yeah I drink a lot of coffee and water to keep me feeling somewhat full when my calories are down. The last few days I pulled back on my calories slightly b/c I felt so bloated and I have to take some pictures with my friend in a few weeks so I didn't want to overdue a super off season look   I am at 2700 calories, which, according to the bmr scale I have been using, is supposed to be a bulking caloric value of 1lb a week.   I know from experience that 2700 is maitanance level for me. Those calculators suck  
I better get some pics when you hit your goal. I'm very excited to see your results


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Dec 18, 2004)

2700 cals...man that's what I'm at, roughly   Yeah those calculators do suck, by the way.  Make sure you let me know when you get those pics of you and your friend up.  I'm getting a digicam for christmas so I should have some up in 2 weeks or so 

My workout today was phenomenal.  

CG Bench (widerg rip than normal) : 285 x 8 (pause) x 1 (pause) x 2
Deadlifts: 455 x 6
Pullups: BW + 45 x 6 (pause) x 1 
Pushups: x 45

I was doing slow pullups with a static hold and switched to doing timed pullups, relatively fast, with about 18 pounds less weight.  I loved the way it made my lats feel.  Finally beat the benchpress plateau, and my deadlift is getting back into a groove


----------



## shutupntra1n (Dec 18, 2004)

Yeah I usually float somewhere in between 2700-3000 for maitnance at about 165#. (but you're cutting)  

I will mail you my Olympus Camera if you promise to take some pics and mail it back when you're done 
My friend is about my weight but we are proportioned differently and she is conditioned sooo much better and has been bb so much longer. Plus she's taller. I will definitely look tiny next to her  

*note to self... check gallery in two weeks... if no pics of Mike send him bad computer virus* 

P.s. Nice wo


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 18, 2004)

Just out of curiosity, why do you throw pushups in at the end of that workout?  It seems out of line with your other training days.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Dec 18, 2004)

There is a football test that measures your strength/endurance by how many pushups you can do according to a metronome before burning out.  I basically do it just so when that comes up I'll be neurologically adept at performing what I need to.


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 18, 2004)

Duncans Donuts said:
			
		

> There is a football test that measures your strength/endurance by how many pushups you can do according to a metronome before burning out.  I basically do it just so when that comes up I'll be neurologically adept at performing what I need to.



Gotcha.  I don't think I have ever done more than 45 without resting.  Considering your weight, that is awesome.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Dec 20, 2004)

Hi Mike 
 Whatcha eating while cutting?


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Dec 20, 2004)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> Hi Mike
> Whatcha eating while cutting?



Hiya!

I'm eating lots of wheat bread and lean meats, a half cup of wheat chex, protein shakes, some occasional peanut butter, subway, and chicken breasts.   

Kill me. 

My navel is now at about 33 1/4 inches.      I'm taking Sodium Usinc and it seems to be working fantastically well..


----------



## shutupntra1n (Dec 20, 2004)

Duncans Donuts said:
			
		

> Hiya!
> 
> I'm eating lots of wheat bread and lean meats, a half cup of wheat chex, protein shakes, some occasional peanut butter, subway, and chicken breasts.
> 
> ...


MMMMMMMMMM Subway. I like getting salads from there but even on the subs they don't put enough. Even if I say put extra, I'll pay for it   Sounds like my diet although I cheat a lot when I'm trying to gain weight  I am a bad influence here


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Dec 20, 2004)

In my evaluation, eating perfectly clean isn't as relevant as I thought.    All of my research has seemed to indicate that eating clean food is important, but eating perfectly is probably excessive...Reading about Mike Mentzer munching on ice cream cones a week before contests and coming into it with better conditioning than anybody, or Sergio Olivia's post workout meal consisting of a pepsi and a large pizza, I'm just not so sure.  Drugs / Genetics or not, they always espoused watching aggregate calories more than any other aspect. Most of the focus seems to be on gastric emptying and blood sugar levels; but as a diabetic, my insulin has to spike regardless.

My diet has since changed.  I allow myself 300-500 calories of junk food a day (not high in dextrose), and have the rest of it supercharged with protein and clean food.  My caloric deficit is probably between 500-750 a day and my fat loss is consistent (my strength is still progressing). My sanity has been restored since I incorporated and my waist has shrunk further and my vascularity is slowly improving (UA has something to do with this).

Today's workout:
Squats: 495 x 10 (superset leg extensions)
Leg extensions: 207.5 x 21
Calf raises: 422.5 x 22
Situps: BW + 50 x 41

Excellent workout..no more static pauses on my calves, and the change was good.  I'll stick with it for a while.  I stand on a block and the range of motion is really great during the exercise; I used to use 500 or so pounds on that exercise but my calves have started catching up since I improved the ROM.  My situps were also times and my abdominals were feeling exhausted afterwards.  My squats were deep and excruciating, getting away from high reps on the squats and upping the reps on the others has re-energized my leg workout.  I don't dread it, I get excited about it, as I'm getting inches closer to 500 pounds.  I love the way 5 plates on my neck feels, it's quite motivating.  I don't like working out, but I can't imagine why anyone wouldn't use HIT.  Sorry, I had to say that, because it's not a popular method.

Oh, I took my measurements today:

Arms: 17 3/4 inches
Forearms: 13 3/4
Legs: 27 1/2
Calves: 17
Chest: 49 1/2
Hips: 34 4/5
Waist (navel) : 33 1/4
Butt: 42


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 21, 2004)

Duncans Donuts said:
			
		

> In my evaluation, eating perfectly clean isn't as relevant as I thought.    All of my research has seemed to indicate that eating clean food is important, but eating perfectly is probably excessive...


I totally agree with that statement. Eating clean is important for health, and some foods tend to promote fat easier then others (beer, bacon, high sugar foods, etc).  But imo, when it comes down to it, by far the most important criteria is how many calories are consumed in a day vs how many are burned.

Several years ago, I ate as clean as a whistle (Saturday was cheat day)... for about 2 years straight.   Looking back all it did was keep me from gaining muscle because I found it hard to keep my calories up. Funny after that peroid I quit working out and went to the other extreme, also for about 2 years.  I gained a shitload of weight and ballooned up.  I looked like crap.  Once I started working out again, and dieted off quite a bit of weight, I was one hell of a lot stronger then before the lay off.

I do believe everyone should strive to eat fairly clean, but I think many people go way too far with it and needlessly avoid foods they enjoy. 

Sorry to ramble in your journal DD .  Your measurements look awesome.  What is your current weight?


----------



## shutupntra1n (Dec 21, 2004)

I have noticed in my experience with toying with my own diet, I see no need to overdue the "Perfect Diet" idea unless you are trying to compete or unless you want to be crazy for no specific goal. You can eat a moderately clean diet and still obtain a very pleasing physique. Of course results will be more dramatic and fast with a 110% perfect diet but living only once, I see no need for it. If I am maintaining a certain weight or gaining a certain weight I will eat something that is considered a cheat food to most people one or more times a day. I just make sure I eat properly pre and post workout and breakfast. But the snacking and such in the day I do a lot. It doesn't matter what the text books say, if I'm not competing at the time, what is in the mirror is what counts and my overall interior health.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Dec 21, 2004)

> Sorry to ramble in your journal DD . Your measurements look awesome. What is your current weight?



No dude, I enjoy hearing your opinions...I agree completely.  Yesterday I downed about 2800 calories...post workout I had half of a mini pizza, and some healthy chicken enchiladas before I went to bed.  I felt great going to bed, my head wasn't hurting (like it would when I'd nibble on fat free salad-dressing salads).

The funny thing was if I had been eating perfectly clean, I probably would have had 3-400 extra calories just to keep from losing my mind.

I weigh 230 pounds at the moment.  Thanks for the compliments.



> You can eat a moderately clean diet and still obtain a very pleasing physique. Of course results will be more dramatic and fast with a 110% perfect diet but living only once, I see no need for it



I agree absolutely.  I don't know how much more dramatic and quick they will come on a perfect diet (maybe a couple of weeks faster?), but I think it's less relevant when you aren't trying to get below 6 or 7 percent body fat.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Dec 21, 2004)

Although I think men at competition body fat percentages is a very cool and impressive thing, I definitely feel that it is not an overall attractive everyday look. I know many FBBs that feel identicle. Besides you are   and I think if you are playing football and such, you have to eat enough to perform your best


----------



## PreMier (Dec 21, 2004)

I eat 100% perfect..  So yall can go to hell


----------



## shutupntra1n (Dec 21, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I eat 100% perfect.. So yall can go to hell


Maybe you eat... well something else 100% perfectly. 

Sorry Mike. But since you're not eating clean and the secret's are all out why should your journal be clean either.


----------



## PreMier (Dec 21, 2004)

Ofcourse I do.  Pussy


----------



## camarosuper6 (Dec 21, 2004)

Mike will always be 2nd in command in the stud department as long as I'm his brother.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Dec 21, 2004)

camarosuper6 said:
			
		

> Mike will always be 2nd in command in the stud department as long as I'm his brother.


 You dudes are funny ripping on each other. I love it


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Dec 21, 2004)

> Mike will always be 2nd in command in the stud department as long as I'm his brother.



Have you had time to workout or are you too busy styling your hair and sipping coffee in the squad car?


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Dec 22, 2004)

Today:

Military press: 235 x 6-7 (pause) x 1 (pause) x 1
Barbell curl: 120 x 16 (fast reps)
Dips: BW + 62.5 x 8
Upright rows: 195 x 10

My military press was blah today...I wanted it to be better.  I lost 2 reps in adding 2.5 pounds.  To be fair, my body weight is a lean and crisp 226-228 and I've lost hardly any strength (at least maintained) and dropped loads of fat thus far.

My waist measurement today (around navel) came out to a mind boggling (for me) 32 1/2 inches   This is easily the slimmest I've ever been, at a respectable weight of probably 227 if I took it in a normally hydrated state.

In reference, the picture on my avatar my waist was probably between 34 and 35 inches.


----------



## PreMier (Dec 22, 2004)

Duncans Donuts said:
			
		

> Have you had time to workout or are you too busy styling your hair and sipping coffee in the squad car?



Hahahahahaha.. Dave's a Metrosexual?


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Dec 22, 2004)

Nah..well yeah.


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 22, 2004)

Damn, a 32.5 inch waist on a guy your size?  You must look huge.  Even at my current bodyfat, my waist is like 34 inches.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Dec 22, 2004)

I don't know   I can see my abs but they still look soft.  I also have some lower chest flab and my arms, while more vascular, aren't quite what I want.  

All things considered, my dad saw me with my underarmour gear on after a workout and said that the current waist size gave me a good V-shape.  I'm certainly happy to hear that.  Remember though that my hips are still over 34 inches.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 23, 2004)

> Remember though that my hips are still over 34 inches.



Just because you waist is big doesn't mean that you can't have a killer "v" taper.  Just make sure your shoulders are huge and everything will be okay.




> Military press: 235 x 6-7 (pause) x 1 (pause) x 1
> Barbell curl: 120 x 16 (fast reps)
> Dips: BW + 62.5 x 8
> Upright rows: 195 x 10



someday i would like to be this strong.


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 23, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> someday i would like to be this strong.



Agreed.  Those military presses are just sick, especially in terms of relative strength.  Pressing more than your bodyweight overhead for reps is quite an achievment.

You should try to get some pictures up DD.  I bet you're looking cock diesel.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Dec 23, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Just because you waist is big doesn't mean that you can't have a killer "v" taper. Just make sure your shoulders are huge and everything will be okay.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Me too  

Morning


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Dec 23, 2004)

> someday i would like to be this strong.





> Agreed. Those military presses are just sick, especially in terms of relative strength



Thanks for the compliments everyone...they mean a great deal, especially considering the sources.  I should get a digital camera for Christmas so I should have some clothed pics up, and then when I finally peak (early January) some physique shots.

  Good morning, how are you?  Just enjoying my day off and enjoying Egg Protein


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Dec 24, 2004)

Today's workout:

Got to lift with my brother for the first time (seriously) in a long time.  Good workout:
Bench press (narrow middle grip): 287.5 x 6 (pause) x 1 (pause) x 1
Deadlifts: 455 x 8
Pullups: BW + 25 x 10 (very fast reps, static hold on 10th)
Pushups: x 46

Good workout.  On the Ephedra / Usnic Acid my weight is at a relatively good 224 pounds.

Also, yesterday on my off day I did my forearms (its 2 total sets in about 5 minutes, it's working well).

Forearm curls: 140 x 18
Rev. Forearm curls: 110 x 19

I did the reps fast, and was surprised at how strong and dextrous I was.  I usually hold statically each rep for 2-3 seconds, but my wrist tendons/ligaments have been sore.  The change up was good.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Dec 24, 2004)

Here are a couple of images on my new digicam.  First is of me and my brother; second of me being goofy.


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 24, 2004)

Damn, you look huge in that second picture.  Your chest is just massive.

Where do your hands go when you bench press, in reference to the two rings?


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Dec 24, 2004)

A pretty good bit inside the rings

Thanks for the compliments

Here's a picture of me in underarmour, upper body.  Unforunately, at my current bodyfat, I'm far too embarrased to do a physique shot.  Should be okay in three weeks (if I ever peak)






Though my waist is still too big, I like the shape of my chest.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 25, 2004)

MERRY CHRISTMAS DD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 25, 2004)

Happy Christ day!


----------



## soxmuscle (Dec 25, 2004)

Merry Christmas, my man.  Nice pics.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Dec 25, 2004)

Merry Christmas all my friends round' here


----------



## shutupntra1n (Dec 25, 2004)

Hi Mike 

Great Pictures! You look fantastic 
Hope your Christmas is very warm and special. God Bless


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Dec 25, 2004)

Thanks.  Merry Christmas.

I did some curls today because I was bored and hit 125 for 15.  The first 13 or so reps were fast and I had to slow the last 2.  Got stuck on 16.  Problem is the ligaments in my forearms are hurting and influencing my workouts.  Doh :\


----------



## Musclebeach (Dec 25, 2004)

You are impressive man!  

I may have missed it, but how old are you? 

-Jeff.


----------



## soxmuscle (Dec 25, 2004)

Duncans Donuts said:
			
		

> Thanks. Merry Christmas.
> 
> I did some curls today because I was bored and hit 125 for 15. The first 13 or so reps were fast and I had to slow the last 2. Got stuck on 16. Problem is the ligaments in my forearms are hurting and influencing my workouts. Doh :\


overtraining!


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Dec 25, 2004)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> overtraining!



Yeah, you may be right.  I actually thing it's the connective tissue in my wrist from using so much heavyweight on everything from pullups and deadlifts to wrist curls - gotta take it easy.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Dec 26, 2004)

Musclebeach said:
			
		

> You are impressive man!
> 
> I may have missed it, but how old are you?
> 
> -Jeff.


The younger, vulnerable boy toy


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 26, 2004)

Duncans Donuts said:
			
		

> Thanks.  Merry Christmas.
> 
> I did some curls today because I was bored and hit 125 for 15.  The first 13 or so reps were fast and I had to slow the last 2.  Got stuck on 16.  Problem is the ligaments in my forearms are hurting and influencing my workouts.  Doh :\


I have the same problem (but with much lower weight, LOL) I was told once the muscle has developed much faster than the tendons and ligaments. What do you think?


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Dec 26, 2004)

I've only heard of people having issues iwth ligaments and tendons keeping up with muscle on steroid cycles.  I suppose it's possible, hopefully not though   Of course the connective tissue can get damaged and has a harder recovery time.

Squats: 500 x 8 (superset leg extensions)
Leg extensions: 225 x 20
Calf-raises: 425 x 23
Situps: 55 x 41 (Fast)

Good workout.  I went parallel on all my squats and went below on the final squat.  I barely got it up, and failed on 9.  Immediately after I did leg extensions; the weight is too light.


----------



## soxmuscle (Dec 26, 2004)

when you fail squatting... oh wait, you use the smith machine, right?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 26, 2004)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> when you fail squatting... oh wait, you use the smith machine, right?


Just do it in a cage and when you fail go all the way down and let the bars take the barbell.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Dec 26, 2004)

I use a smith, yes, and I love it because there is no question of whether you fail when you are squatting in a smith.  You just let the hooks handle it.


----------



## soxmuscle (Dec 27, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Just do it in a cage and when you fail go all the way down and let the bars take the barbell.


My knees would snap. ha.  I've never actually failed on squats where I have fell over.  I might switch to the smith machine.  Thanks for the help.


----------



## PreMier (Dec 27, 2004)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> My knees would snap. ha.  I've never actually failed on squats where I have fell over.  I might switch to the smith machine.  Thanks for the help.



If you have a rack, there is no reason to use the smith.. plus the smith is dangerous.


----------



## soxmuscle (Dec 27, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> If you have a rack, there is no reason to use the smith.. plus the smith is dangerous.


okay thanks.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Dec 28, 2004)

I agree, a rack is fine, but a smith machine isn't dangerous in my estimation.

Today's workout:
Military press: 235 x 7
Upright rows: 197.5 x 10
Barbell curls: 127.5 x 16 (pause) x 3
Dips: BW + 65 x 9, x 4 (6-8 second negatives)

Really good workout...once again am losing the flab relatively well and not losing strength or muscle.

It should be noted that I do my upright rows as Mentzer advised, slightly above my nipple.  My shoulders feel really good.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 28, 2004)

nice presses.


----------



## BigDyl (Dec 28, 2004)

Jesus christ dude, your look huge!  Insane military press!, and squat!   

You use 1.25 LB plates to increment every week when your add weight, right?  Where could i find these small plates?


----------



## tenxyearsxgone (Dec 28, 2004)

sick lifts bro keep it up


----------



## PreMier (Dec 28, 2004)

Duncans Donuts said:
			
		

> I agree, a rack is fine, but a smith machine isn't dangerous in my estimation.



Read up 

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=19894&highlight=smith+squats


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Dec 28, 2004)

I've read that.  Not all smith machines are designed the same way.

What would be dangerous would be me passing out and collapsing with a freeweight bar on my back or in a rack, which has happened during my squatting.


----------



## PreMier (Dec 28, 2004)

Yes, there are different designs.  But your still not squatting through your center of gravity, because there is no way to match the natural arc.

Thats the point.. squatting in a cage.  So incase something like that happens, where you passout/fail.  Just set the pins in the correct position.. if you have to dump the weight, then do it.  Its loud, but thats what its for.

Just curious.. what do you think will happen, when you go to training camp, and they dont have smith machines to work on?  Or they refuse to allow your lifts inside of one?  And what about the functional strength that you are missing out on, by using a smith machine for your lifts?


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Dec 28, 2004)

What functional strength am I missing out on?  Is my speed and blocking going to suffer from doing smith squats?  What's your point?

When I'm at training camp, I'll do what the coach instructs me to do.

There is a difference between falling forward on a smith machine, where the weight falls almost vertically, and falling in a cage where the weight travels with you, forward.  One is worse than the other.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Dec 28, 2004)

As a secondary note, I don't have enough money to buy a cage, or I would have long ago.


----------



## PreMier (Dec 28, 2004)

Thats why when you 'fail/fall' you do like I said, and DUMP the wight.  If you have to, toss it back off of your shoulders.  I have never seen anyone fail, and completely colapse.. usually they know they will fail, and thats enough warning.

You dont think you are missing out on strengthening stabalizers in your back/legs, and other parts by using a smith machine?  Wont that make you more prone to injury in the game?


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Dec 28, 2004)

> You dont think you are missing out on strengthening stabalizers in your back/legs, and other parts by using a smith machine? Wont that make you more prone to injury in the game?



All the muscles are used in a smith machine squat that are used during a regular squat.  It may take more balance and neurological efficiency to hold the weight on a regular squat, but that doesn't mean there is an imbalance if you use a smith machine (especially if you are using a lot of weight)

As far as athletic performance goes, I had a choice of using a smith machine and going to failure or using freeweight and not.  Fortunately, I purchased one of the best smiths around and it has made my progress fantastic.  Probably my progress could potentially be better with using a rack, but I don't have that.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 29, 2004)

I would much rather fail in a power rack and have the bar crash down on the pins than on the smith machine where the compression on my spine is much greater.  One my my friends was doing a 20rep set with 500lbs and and passed out.  He fell forward and the weight simply hit the pins and stopped and he hit the floor.  No problem.  The copression on the spine is just to great in the smith machine, IMO, especially at the weight you are using.  Quick story........A guy is at one of the Gold's Gym's on long isalnd. He is in good shape, solid, been training for a long time, like to squat in the manner that you described. Goes to the smith machine and starts warming up. Doesn't have the safeties set up so that if he gets stuck they will catch him (they are all the way at the bottom of the rack on the floor). He is doing fine until he gets stuck.....yes with no SAFETIES!!! The bar comes all the way down to the floor......He comes all the way down to the floor as well. As he is decending down to the floor (this is happeneing really quickly) every disk in his back is blowing out and his vertabrae are shattering against eachother. Would he ever squat like this again?? NOPE.....he is a quadrapalegic now.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Dec 29, 2004)

oh my god.

that's terrifying


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 29, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Doesn't have the safeties set up so that if he gets stuck they will catch him (they are all the way at the bottom of the rack on the floor). He is doing fine until he gets stuck.....yes with no SAFETIES!!! The bar comes all the way down to the floor......He comes all the way down to the floor as well. As he is decending down to the floor (this is happeneing really quickly) every disk in his back is blowing out and his vertabrae are shattering against eachother. Would he ever squat like this again?? NOPE.....he is a quadrapalegic now.



Wow.  That is fucking crazy.  I make sure the pins in the rack I use are at just the right height.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 29, 2004)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Wow.  That is fucking crazy.  I make sure the pins in the rack I use are at just the right height.




yeah, that was in the smith machine though when that hapened.  I make sure the pins in the power rack are set so that I have a few inches of room to get in the hole, occasionally I crash the pins when I really sink the squats.  My hole point of the story was that I would much rather fall with weight on my back and know that it isn't going to come down on me becasue the pins will catch it, than to have something compressing my spine as I am failing and HOPE that I can hook it before I get crushed.


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 29, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> yeah, that was in the smith machine though when that hapened.  I make sure the pins in the power rack are set so that I have a few inches of room to get in the hole, occasionally I crash the pins when I really sink the squats.  My hole point of the story was that I would much rather fall with weight on my back and know that it isn't going to come down on me becasue the pins will catch it, than to have something compressing my spine as I am failing and HOPE that I can hook it before I get crushed.



Oh yeah, I know.  I was just adding that I take a little extra time so that the pins are at just the right level.  A couple inches of breathing room is all I need.  Plus, because there's a mirror in front of me, it helps ensure I reach proper depth on all repetitions.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Dec 30, 2004)

Terrible workout.

The good news is I'm weighing in at 220 pounds.  Though some haven't had good results on it, in about 3 weeks I've lost loads and loads of body fat on a calorie deficit and maintained most of my strength.

Narrow grip bench: 290 x 4 (  )
Deadlift: 460 x 7
Pullups: x 9 (fast reps)
Push-ups: x 55

I'm switching to much closer grip on my bench press - now I'm well inside of shoulder width but can't handle the stagnant.  I'm going to go to almost thumbs touching and hit 235 for 6 next week and build that up to 275 in the next few months.

Tests indicate that I'm under 11 percent, roughly at 10 percent.  My back and leg exercises (clearly my genetically blessed muscle groups) are progressign well - same goes for my triceps (relatively long muscle bellies) and my biceps (unfortunately my biceps are big but I have long tendons running to the elbow, gives me more of a peak), although that progress is not that great.

My chest and shoulders, though, are stuck in a rut.  Very frustrating.


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 30, 2004)

Perhaps you need to add in another movement for your push muscles?


----------



## chris mason (Dec 30, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I would much rather fail in a power rack and have the bar crash down on the pins than on the smith machine where the compression on my spine is much greater. One my my friends was doing a 20rep set with 500lbs and and passed out. He fell forward and the weight simply hit the pins and stopped and he hit the floor. No problem. The copression on the spine is just to great in the smith machine, IMO, especially at the weight you are using. Quick story........A guy is at one of the Gold's Gym's on long isalnd. He is in good shape, solid, been training for a long time, like to squat in the manner that you described. Goes to the smith machine and starts warming up. Doesn't have the safeties set up so that if he gets stuck they will catch him (they are all the way at the bottom of the rack on the floor). He is doing fine until he gets stuck.....yes with no SAFETIES!!! The bar comes all the way down to the floor......He comes all the way down to the floor as well. As he is decending down to the floor (this is happeneing really quickly) every disk in his back is blowing out and his vertabrae are shattering against eachother. Would he ever squat like this again?? NOPE.....he is a quadrapalegic now.


One of your friends was squatting with 500 lbs for 20 reps???  What sort of squats was he performing?  

You do realize that puts him in VERY rare company if he is performing parallel or deeper squats?


----------



## PreMier (Dec 30, 2004)

P hangs with rare company.. National lvl powerlifters and such.


----------



## chris mason (Dec 31, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> P hangs with rare company.. National lvl powerlifters and such.


Ok, who is the one doing the 500 for 20 reps?


----------



## PreMier (Jan 1, 2005)

Fuck if I know.  Plus he never said he got 20 reps.  He was probably just attempting it


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Jan 7, 2005)

Well football training in my camp has officially began, along with about 20 units of school and 25 hours of night work at UPS.  I've been really busy lately and I've leaned down as best as I can.

The bad news is that I can't really focus on the IM competition anymore, and it doesn't seem my body wants to go lower than 10 or so percent.  I need to get back into a calorie surplus to fuel my capacity to get bigger and to get faster, so I've organized a 4000-4500 calorie a day ultra clean diet to go with my 6 days of heavily intense training a week.

My bodyweight is a stable 222 pounds, and according to my doctor I've lost 12 pounds in 6 weeks (a nearly perfect 2 pounds a week, something I'm proud of).
I'm not going to be recording workouts anymore but I will let you know when I hit my goals:

Benchpress: 325 x 8
Deadlift: 500 x 8
Military press: 250 x 6
Hang clean: 250 x 10

I expect to nail them by early May.  Here's a quick snapshot of me post workout, after working out in underarmour in my garage in 35 degree weather.  Intense training can get anyone to sweat


----------



## P-funk (Jan 7, 2005)

those are some beefy goals!!  you are a big dude!!  keep at it!


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 7, 2005)

You're going to stomp people out on the football field; you're fucking massive!


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 7, 2005)

i know you said you wouldnt post pics until you were in perfect condition, but damn, you have some size to you man.  Looking solid.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Jan 9, 2005)

Thanks for the support guys.  Means a great deal, especially considering the hurdles I need to make and the competition out there right now.

I updated the journal today because I really had a great workout.  My exercise duration on the field has exploded so I've been back in the caloric positive, and consequently I finally got through a plateau.  Despite my weight (a steady 222 at the moment) I was able to hit 237.5 for 7 on my military press, and using straps to eliminate forearm fatigue, hit 13 perfect reps at 145 pounds for my barbell curl and forced a 14th.  

Also I did 9 reps with 70 pounds around my waist for my tricep dips and 202.5 for 10 on upright rows (to my nipple).  Hopefully things continue to progress.  Thanks again


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 9, 2005)

Looking solid D!  Best of luck to you man.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Jan 12, 2005)

Wow Mike,.. havent checked in in awhile.  That last pic was great. Looks like your right where you should be at.  Now quit worrying bout bf and all that shit and get your ass ready to play football.  


If you take after me, youll be fine. heh


----------



## cider303 (Feb 15, 2005)

holy shit dude, i just went through you journal... good shit... you are the man great gains... good luck with  everything bro, you bring inspiration to us all


----------



## M.J.H. (Feb 15, 2005)

Hey DD, haven't seen this journal around lately. How did the football season treat you?


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Feb 27, 2005)

Well, I've totally revamped my training in a HIT style anti-consolidation effort, including adjusting all variables to refuse homeostasis to set in.  I currently weigh 222 pounds with a 31 inch waist (navel) and 48 1/2 inch chest.  Here's recent pic:


----------



## P-funk (Feb 27, 2005)

big back!!

that is a small waist!!!


What variables are you changing in your training??


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Feb 27, 2005)

Thanks Funk 

I'll post pics of my front when I'm satisfied with it.

The variables I am adjusting are rest intervals, set numbers, exercise variety, grip, rep range, cadence, time under tension, frequency, and intensity.  I change them every four weeks, but still do very low volume (no more than 10 total sets) with typically high intensity, but go through phases where I don't blow my mind :\


----------



## Cold Iron (Feb 27, 2005)

lookin' good DD.

What bf%?


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Feb 27, 2005)

Also, my hips are holding weight (love handles, blah) so my navel circumference is great while my hips screw up my "v-taper".  Sadly, I can't really diet anymore, because football is coming up and priorities change.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Feb 27, 2005)

I'd guess that my bodyfat is in the 11-12 percent range, but I'm not sure.  Parts of me are fantastically lean (navel, legs, calves) while others are annoyingly flabby (hips, nipple area) and others in the middle range (back, arms)

Thanks Cold


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 27, 2005)

Looking big DD!  What position do you play?


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Feb 27, 2005)

Linebacker


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 27, 2005)

Eat up man .  Keep us posted.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 27, 2005)

Duncans Donuts said:
			
		

> Thanks Funk
> 
> I'll post pics of my front when I'm satisfied with it.
> 
> The variables I am adjusting are rest intervals, set numbers, exercise variety, grip, rep range, cadence, time under tension, frequency, and intensity.  I change them every four weeks, but still do very low volume (no more than 10 total sets) with typically high intensity, but go through phases where I don't blow my mind :\




yeah, that is good.  If you have ever read supertraining siff goes through a laundry list of variables that can be altered it isn't even funny.  All those things that you are talking about are what I use to vary my programs too.


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 27, 2005)

Looking awesome DD.  You'll have to take me through detail on your new routine.  I'd appreciate it.


----------



## reg56 (Mar 10, 2005)

Duncans Donuts said:
			
		

> Linebacker


 There is NOTHING better than laying people out.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 10, 2005)

Duncans Donuts said:
			
		

> Linebacker


Aw man, I wanted to be a linebacker SO bad. Had to settle for a safety though, and actually LOVED it!!! Course, that was back in 1987


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Mar 11, 2005)

Spring training starts a week after Monday.  I'm defitently focused at the moment.  I'm thinking about starting a new journal to define my new workout variables and track my diet as well as field work.  I'll only do it if there's an interest involved, because otherwise there's no need for me to spend my time working on it online.  I'm worried about my coach trying to get me to workout like a nut, but he's a nice guy who respects me so maybe that won't be an issue.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 11, 2005)

Did you already make the team or are you trying to walk on??


----------



## PreMier (Mar 11, 2005)

Post the journal.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 11, 2005)

Ditto, post the journal DD.  There have got to be many young IM'ers that would love to see what kind of regimen a DIV 1A football player is subjected to. Me included .  I see what your concern is though.  I doubt if most strength coaches are into HIT.  Who knows though.  You've been doing HIT for so long, maybe a higher volume wo would be a good thing for you, at least for pre-season.


----------



## soxmuscle (Mar 11, 2005)

Im interested in a journal.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 12, 2005)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> Im interested in a journal.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Jan 26, 2006)

Okay, so I've been off this forum for a while.  Basically an obsession with cars (as well as school) & my new job serving patrons of a restaurant in Riverside has kept me somewhat away from the internet in terms of discussion.

P.S. I noticed in the 2005 Members Awards list I was listed as biggest hater nominee.  This is why I've avoided this place, somewhat.

In any case, I've started dieting again and trying to get back to my old levels of strength, so I'll be using this as a crutch to stabilize my behaviors.

Thanks!


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Jan 26, 2006)

Yesterday:

*Barbell Curl*
160 x 7 
(1.5 minutes)
160 x 4

*Concentrated Curl*
57.5 x 8
(2 minutes)
57.5 x 4

*Tricep Pulldown (bar)*
120 x 11
(1 minute)
120 x 7

*(Superset) Dips*
x 6 (slow)

*Shrugs: *
325 x 13 
(1 minute)
325 x 6


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Jan 26, 2006)

For reference, my routine is modified every 4 weeks (except for my legs).  I work out 2-3 times per week with 2 sets per exercise and varying rests between each sets.  The duration between exercises is not timed.

Today my diet has been good and I'm just about a week into it.  I am running as well 2-3 times a week.  I sprint 1/5 of a mile up hill, and previous to that I jog at a fast pace.  The entirety of the run is .8 miles so feel free to do the math if you want to know how long I jog.

My current bodyweight is a chunky 240 pounds.  I'm looking for 228 in the next 2 months.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Jan 26, 2006)

Here's a picture that was taken about a week ago, right before the diet.  It'll have to suffice as my "before" picture.


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 26, 2006)

Awesome strength my Friend, best of luck with your goals!!! You'll be there before you know it!!!


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Jan 26, 2006)

Thanks man!  Long time no see.


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 26, 2006)

Glad to have you back!!! Hows your Brothers training coming along?


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Jan 26, 2006)

I think he's doing well, we're both pretty busy and don't talk so much anymore.  This used to be the place we'd correspond with each other, but since this place has gone to ad hominem hell we've avoided it...

How about you?


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 26, 2006)

I hear ya, there is a certain "Circle of Friends" I talk to, but thats about it for me too!!! Just w/o and getting ready for my second competition this May!!!


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Jan 26, 2006)

Excellent!  Lead me to some pictures of yourself, I haven't been here in a while and don't know where to find them.

Mid day update:
Breakfast: 
Apple (including seeds)
Cup of Coffee
Crackers & P.B.
Cup of O.J. (6 ounces)

Lunch:
Sandwhich meat
Grain bread
Corn chips (8) with Guacamole

I'll be at work from 4:30-9:30 & will probably eat some snapper or salmon for lunch with vegetables & rice.


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 26, 2006)

Don't have any current ones, just the couple in my gallery!!! My darn camera is broke so I can't take any new ones yet!!! And uh......... I'll take some of that salmon, LOL!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 26, 2006)

Excellent read in your signature too my Friend!!! Are you a Mentzer fan at all???


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Jan 26, 2006)

I like Mentzer, but I think he was off in most of his analysis.  His 10-15 day rests are just really bad ideas IMO.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Jan 26, 2006)

& yes, I work at a mexican & seafood restaurant that has the best baked/grilled fish in 150 miles.  It is soo darn good & I get 50 percent off.  EFAS galore


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 26, 2006)

Duncans Donuts said:
			
		

> I like Mentzer, but I think he was off in most of his analysis.  His 10-15 day rests are just really bad ideas IMO.


I hear ya there, I just really like how he broke away from the full body routine, I like how he broke it up!!! But yeah, way too many off days for me too!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 26, 2006)

Duncans Donuts said:
			
		

> & yes, I work at a mexican & seafood restaurant that has the best baked/grilled fish in 150 miles.  It is soo darn good & I get 50 percent off.  EFAS galore


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 26, 2006)

Welcome back DD.  We could use an inquisitive mind like you around the joint.  Maybe we can get some really good discussions going.

Your barbell curls disgust me, you sickly strong bastard.  Heh.


----------



## Devlin (Jan 26, 2006)

We haven't met, I'm Devlin. Welcome back


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Jan 26, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Welcome back DD.  We could use an inquisitive mind like you around the joint.  Maybe we can get some really good discussions going.
> 
> Your barbell curls disgust me, you sickly strong bastard.  Heh.




LOL
CP man, been missing you.  I hope to opine if the opportunity rises.  Just no discussions on "explosive lifts"!   

Thanks, my barbell curls are pretty much stuck.  I just can't seem to get much stronger in that exercise, so the concentrated curls (or whatever exercise follows) is acting as a progression assistant.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Jan 26, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> We haven't met, I'm Devlin. Welcome back



Glad to meet you!  Hope we can have some friendly discussion


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Jan 27, 2006)

Last night for dinner I had a tostada & taco smeared with Guacomole & Sour Cream with beans & rice.  Not the healthies but after that before bed I only had an apple & a few low fat pretzels.  I'd gauge my diet progress as being good.

Today I'll be working chest & back.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jan 27, 2006)

Duncans Donuts said:
			
		

> & yes, I work at a mexican & seafood restaurant that has the best baked/grilled fish in 150 miles.  It is soo darn good & I get 50 percent off.  EFAS galore




Mexican and Seafood...Odd mix.  Welcome back.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 27, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> Mexican and Seafood...Odd mix.  Welcome back.


Dale, real authentic "Mexican" food includes plenty of seafood.  Look at how much shoreline Mexico has. Tacos, burritos, etc are Tex-Mex.  Check out Los Cantrinas & Tequilas in Center City Philly.  GREAT place to eat and drink


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 27, 2006)

Oh yeah, welcome back DD (not that I've been hanging out here either


----------



## Devlin (Jan 27, 2006)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Check out Los Cantrinas & Tequilas in *Center City Philly.*  GREAT place to eat and drink



Never been there, but I have been to a place on Rt 73 in Marlton. I forget the name, it been a while since I've return to Jersey.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jan 28, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Never been there, but I have been to a place on Rt 73 in Marlton. I forget the name, it been a while since I've return to Jersey.



El Azteca or the Mexican Factory.


----------



## Devlin (Jan 28, 2006)

The Mexican FActory...that's the one with the funky paint job that on the left as you head down Rt70 towards Rt73, with Burn's Pontiac acrross the street?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 28, 2006)

That's it Devlin.  It's called Mexican Food Factory.  Stupid name, good food


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Jan 28, 2006)

Man, I've been so busy, no workouts to report on.

My dieting is going phenomenal though.  Eating a lot of Chipotle & vegetables & fruit.  I'm mad at my work right now though.


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 29, 2006)

Hope it gets better for you my friend!!!


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Jan 30, 2006)

Workout: 
Straight arm lat pulldowns: 127.5 x 7 (1 min) x 4
Deadlifts: 445 x 8
Push ups: x 28 (40 seconds) x 12
DB Press: 105 x 9 (1 min) x 4
BB Press: 225 x 9


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 30, 2006)

Awesome strength my Friend!!! How did you come up with your routine??? Just curious, looks interesting!!!


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Jan 30, 2006)

I design my routines based on what exercises are most difficult.  Then when something gets easy, I change up variables.  Then, after those become difficult and easy again, I'll change the exercise.

Pretty simple.


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 30, 2006)

Gotcha, thanks!!!


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 30, 2006)

its great to have you back, it truly is.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Jan 31, 2006)

Thanks sox. 

Today's diet:
Apple
Coffee (splenda)
Santa Fe Style Rice & Beans (w/ two flour tortillas)
Corn chips w/ small scoop guacomole
Mahi Mahi w/ Rice & Vegetables

Not bad, I'll probably eat again before I sleep though.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 31, 2006)

i dont mean to sound gay, i just really enjoy your presense, ha.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Feb 2, 2006)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> i dont mean to sound gay, i just really enjoy your presense, ha.



LOL
Thanks man, it's good to be back (albeit sparingly..)

Today my diet wasn't too good.  I had a taco bell burrito :\  And a Klondike bar when my blood sugar went low.  Oh well!

Today's workout:

Deep Bottom Pause Squats: 305 x 11 (1.5 minute) x 7
Smith Squats: 400 x 12 (1 minute) x 9
Ham Curls: 180 x 9 (1 minute) x 4

I'm emotionally and physically drained after a 15 minute workout.  Bottom Pause squats this deep (and I have LONG legs) is an absolute nightmare...


----------



## devildog88 (Feb 2, 2006)

Hey Duncan,
Good to see you again.  I haven't read a post from you since we spared about the ATG squats!     What a dipshit I was!  Anyway it is good to see you back around.  How are classes?


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 2, 2006)

Solid w/o my Friend!!!


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Feb 2, 2006)

Thanks guys   Good to see you again Devildog 

Today's diet:
Coffee (splenda)
Small Apple (+ seeds)
2 slices pizza
7 Tortilla Chips
One Can of Vegetable Soup
One Chicken Enchilda & one Carne Asada Taco (with beans & rice)
Lots of Diet Coke & Water
Sugar Water (for low blood sugar)

Workout:
4 hours of blood & sweat waiting on people @ work   My legs were way sore from my 15 minute workout yesterday, too.


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 2, 2006)

do you have set days that you workout or do you just shoot for three days per week?  perhaps i missed this?


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Feb 3, 2006)

2-3 days a week


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Feb 10, 2006)

Ok, so I haven't worken out all week.  Testing at school plus work PLUS my stupid friend is making huge mistakes I'm trying to bail him out of.  Not to mention miscellaneous work on my car (18 x 10.5 inch rims with 315 radials, pacesetter long tubes, taillight swap)..

But I'll update with my chest day today!


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 10, 2006)

Looking forward to it my Friend!!!


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Feb 20, 2006)

Ok, so I haven't been on much lately.  I've leaned out quite a bit it seems, I've had a few good workouts.  I've been dropping the weight and focusing more on form.  I'm going to start increasing weights every week or every other week in increments of 2.5 pounds (1.25 on each side).  I'll keep posted.

I'm also limiting my alcohol consumption to once a month.  A few weeks in a row I got ass hammered, which didn't do me much good, especially being hung over for 4 days.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 20, 2006)

Sounds like a Great plan of attack BRother DD!!! I hear ya about alcohol, I havn't touched the stuff in 11 years, I "Enjoyed" it too much if you know what I mean!!! Props to you my Friend for sticking to it!!!


----------



## CowPimp (Feb 20, 2006)

Duncans Donuts said:
			
		

> Ok, so I haven't been on much lately.  I've leaned out quite a bit it seems, I've had a few good workouts.  I've been dropping the weight and focusing more on form.  I'm going to start increasing weights every week or every other week in increments of 2.5 pounds (1.25 on each side).  I'll keep posted.
> 
> I'm also limiting my alcohol consumption to once a month.  A few weeks in a row I got ass hammered, which didn't do me much good, especially being hung over for 4 days.



Good stuff man.  Sometimes we all need to take a step back and reevalute our form on many exercises.  I bet you're still tossing around monster weights though.

I am pretty much on the same tip with alcohol.  I drink to get drunk once every month or two.  Occasionally I will have a beer or two just to loosen up at a party or a beer with a burger or something, but definitely keep it reasonable.  That's the way to be.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Feb 21, 2006)

Yeah CP, I hear you...I need a loosen up drink or a binge once a month, other than that bleh.  I also just got back from San Diego, and hit on about every young girl I saw, which wore me out too.

Right now I'm focusing very hard on bottom pause squats immediately superset by full squats on a smith machine.  My legs are exploding, and looking big.  I'm also doing bench presses for the first time in...a year?  Deadlifts were weak yesterday, but I think that factored in from my previous leg workout.

I'll keep everyone posted.

Oh, & archangel..i feel ya man, you defitently can enjoy it too much, need to get outta the habit!


----------



## P-funk (Feb 21, 2006)

when you say 'young girls' do you mean under 16?


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 21, 2006)

Your training seems to be coming back to life, sounding real good infact.

I do however, have a question.  How does drinking effect your blood/glucose?  for my brothers sake, i'm just curious.  I think i've had this conversation with you before, but i'm not positive.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Feb 22, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> when you say 'young girls' do you mean under 16?



LOL.  no.  18 and up, which is young to me, because I just turned 22.


And as for Alcohol and blood sugar, it reallly really messes things up.  It needs to be monitored very closesly.  As impaired as a person severely intoxicated can be, a person with low blood sugar and intoxicated is in a hallucenogenic dream state.  I've been there, it's not fun.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Feb 27, 2006)

Recent updates:

I have had a few great workouts, but yesterdays was as follows:
Bottom Pause Squats: 312.5 x 12 (1 minute) x 7 (1 minute) x 6
Narrow Leg Position Squats (Smith machine) : 315 x 15 (45 seconds) 365 x 10

Yeah, that's the workout.  If anyone decides to insult it, try it sometime and tell me you can do ham curls or calf raises after   My legs are dead.

As a side note, my car got caught in a flooded section of street.  Thanks to my brother for helping me out of it.


----------



## Cold Iron (Feb 27, 2006)

DD, you own bro - good to see you posting a little more often again.
How long was that W/O?

You squat a lot on the smith?


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Feb 28, 2006)

thanks man.  I'm trying to get involved in the forum again, I'm just way busy.

I don't focus so much on smith squats, just on keeping my legs narrow and going deep.  At the point in this workout, my legs were so tired by exercise two that I dropped the weight even more to maintain form.


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 28, 2006)

Hey, welcome back DD! Nice to have you around again. Workouts are looking solid!


----------



## PreMier (Mar 1, 2006)

Duncans Donuts said:
			
		

> Yeah, that's the workout.  If anyone decides to insult it, try it sometime and tell me you can do ham curls or calf raises after   My legs are dead.



Weak sauce.  How about that insult?  haha  Good to see you around DD


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Mar 1, 2006)

Haha...P, it's been a while.  I thought you died?  Something about severe anal trauma?  Something involving Johnnny, ah well, I'm glad that the rumors weren't true.  

I've had a great few workouts and I'm semi-dieting.  Right now the only picture I have that is recent is this one:







Since it's semi-winter (semi is my word of the day) I don't mind being thicker.  I fill out the coat pretty good.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 2, 2006)

Gods dont die.  Yea, lookin thick, how much are you tipping the scales these days?


----------



## Doublebase (Feb 13, 2008)

This journal is awesome!


----------



## PreMier (Feb 14, 2008)

/was


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 14, 2008)

the best journal in IM's history, yup.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (May 28, 2008)

w00t (bump)


----------



## soxmuscle (May 28, 2008)

Whats up, big guy?


----------



## Duncans Donuts (May 28, 2008)

Not good, Spurs.  Should have known.  Whats cracking man?  Hows life


----------



## Duncans Donuts (May 28, 2008)

So I'm signing up with the brothers (Cam6) gym again and I'm reopening this journal, my proud historic example of gibbering, verbal trash.

There is a summary of what happened to me in a recent thread, so I'll put that here:



> I was poisoned by my ex-roommates girlfriend for 4-6 months, which ravaged my immune system and destroyed my physiology. Since I was last here, I was separately diagnosed with migraine and cluster headaches, bipolar disorder, chronic fatigue syndrome (real chronic fatigue, the kind that makes it impossible to get out of bed) related to the epstein barr virus, which was active in my body for many months. I contracted staph infections, the worse of which was on my finger and misdiagnosed as a brown recluse spider bite, too. I almost lost my hand and the infection was brutally painful. Because of this vicious assault on my bodies defense system, my testosterone and thyroid hormone levels severely crashed.
> 
> At this point in time I had been promoted to Master Trainer at 24 hour fitness having finished 4 certs and the B.S. in exercise physiology. I was forced to quit because I couldn't get out of bed long enough to work, so my fast promotion and reputation at one of the countries largest 24 hour fitness clubs was lost.
> 
> ...



Briefly addended to that, this period of time started around August of last year and continued through March.  For several months I became dependent on vicodin and went through excruciating cold-turkey withdrawal.

I haven't worked out really since December, at least not seriously.  I made four trips between then and now and with no record keeping and no free-weight exercise, it was somewhat meaningless.

At a body weight of 230 pounds, I am surprisingly not too fat.  I've notably lost deltoid, trap, upper back, and arm size but most measurements are still relatively good.  Arm around bicep: 16.2 inches, chest: 47 inches, hips: 38, waist: 34.5.  Not certain about lower body, although formerly my squat/dead lift strength were my strong suits.

Not entirely sure what my initial return to form will be since it's been so long and I believe I have a potential for rapid improvement that is shocking.  I want to make sure that I chose a routine that is second to none.  Any suggestions?


----------



## Built (May 28, 2008)

Yeah, mine.


----------



## danzik17 (May 28, 2008)

Check out the Full Body Texas method that (at least) Gazhole, goob, and I are doing.  Here's a link to it on Gaz's blog - Strength, Dedication, Ambition: Program : SDA2 - Fullbody Texas Method


----------



## Seanp156 (May 28, 2008)

Duncans Donuts said:


> Poisoning shat



 Sue that bitch... How/why did she do that?


----------



## Stewart14 (May 29, 2008)

first off, welcome back DD.  Secondly, that is a rediculous amount of misfortune to fall on one person all at once.  Might make me think twice the next time I wake up with a bad headache on a workout day and have to skip a workout or two.

In any event, I'm glad you're back on track finally.  Of course, the job thing, to me anyway, was the big killer in all of this, but I think you are young enough and knowledgeable enough to get back on your feet in that regard in no time, and not have it effect you too much.

Hey if anything, all that time you had to take off helped me to sort of catch up to your rediculous squatting numbers you were putting up


----------



## Duncans Donuts (May 29, 2008)

Seanp156 said:


> Sue that bitch... How/why did she do that?



She wanted my room, i had the master bedroom.  She wanted to force herself on the leash.  Petty shit man.

She had access to my food when i wasn't there.  :/


----------



## Duncans Donuts (May 29, 2008)

Stewart20 said:


> first off, welcome back DD.  Secondly, that is a rediculous amount of misfortune to fall on one person all at once.  Might make me think twice the next time I wake up with a bad headache on a workout day and have to skip a workout or two.
> 
> In any event, I'm glad you're back on track finally.  Of course, the job thing, to me anyway, was the big killer in all of this, but I think you are young enough and knowledgeable enough to get back on your feet in that regard in no time, and not have it effect you too much.
> 
> Hey if anything, all that time you had to take off helped me to sort of catch up to your rediculous squatting numbers you were putting up



Thanks.  And yeah, I'm looking forward to getting back into it.  The fact that my body fat is kind of low is working as a point of motivation.  How have you been doing?


----------



## tucker01 (May 29, 2008)

Welcome Back DD.  I thought about you the other day, when we were going through the routines to see if my son was going to be diagnosed with Type 1 Diabetes.  Things seem to be good.

Hopefully, this summer, will be a big step in a positive direction for you after all that shit.


----------



## soxmuscle (May 29, 2008)

Duncans Donuts said:


> Not good, Spurs.  Should have known.  Whats cracking man?  Hows life



Life has been pretty good.

Outside of the Celtics being awesome, not much has changed since we last talked.  The Red Sox are still awesome (what a surprise ;p), I started working out at this really hardcore powerlifting gym at school and love every minute of it, I'm getting older (will be a junior this fall, two more years and I'm going to be working 9-5 daily, this sucks), smarter (that's a lie)..  No really, same old same old..

I'm sorry to hear about all the bullshit you've been through of late.  You have the tendency to pop in and out of the boards, but you were always consistent in the gym, I'm sure you were killing yourself being unable to workout... 

I really can't wait to see how this journal unfolds.


----------



## SamEaston (May 29, 2008)

Chrissake man - what kind of crazy ass bitch would do that to someone ever, but over such a prolonged period of time? That's properly fucked up, and just goes to show you can't trust anyone.

I am really pleased you're recovering well and im sure your return to form will be quick, once you're going full steam ahead. 

This is one of the best journals on IM, and you are one of the most knowledgeable people regarding this sort of training. It's tremendous that you're back, and you're progress will blow us all out of the water I'm sure.


----------



## King Silverback (May 29, 2008)

Glad to have ya back Brother DD!!! Sorry to read about your insanity, glad you made it through ALL of that, GOD speed you my Friend!!!


----------



## Stewart14 (May 29, 2008)

Duncans Donuts said:


> Thanks. And yeah, I'm looking forward to getting back into it. The fact that my body fat is kind of low is working as a point of motivation. How have you been doing?


 
Doing good.  just moved into a new house about a month ago, loving every minute of it, my son turned 1 and a half, and the training is still going good, so overall, can't complain.


----------



## Witchblade (May 29, 2008)

That's one fucked up bitch.  Have you killed her yet or is she at least being gangbanged in prison? Death is more than she deserves.

Good luck getting yourself back together. I expect 10lbs increments weekly at least, you mesomorph, you.


----------

